# NF General Request Thread V7



## Bontakun (Apr 14, 2014)

Here you can post all general * 'Does anyone have Avas/Signatures of Character/Series xyz?'* type of requests. 


*The Rules* (for now)​
1. Post your request not more than* twice* and please don't get impatient if it will be ignored. 
2. Everyone can do requests. You can say "I'm gonna make this or that" but that doesn't exclude other people from doing them as well. 
3. The person who requested can choose first and take as many items as they wants. Leftovers are free for grabs for everyone else.
4. *Don't request the same thing here and in one of the shops. *
5. Don't spam.

Most importantly: This is not a Request Shop so there's no guarantee that your request is gonna be made by someone. 

Have fun. :3



Link to old thread​


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2014)

Panther said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this?
> If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Lezu said:


> Could someone resize this to 150x150 and delete some frames so I could use it as an avatar here ? If it's too hard, then I'll look for another picture.



Here you are:



@Rei

Here you are:



Had to cut a few frames from the first one, though.


----------



## Lezu (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't see the picture.


----------



## Fluffyguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Can someone make me a 150 x 200 from this stock



dotted border


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2014)

Does anyone have any 150x200 avatars of Ban from Nanatsu no Taizai?


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 14, 2014)

Fluffyguy said:


> Can someone make me a 150 x 200 from this stock
> 
> 
> 
> dotted border



​


----------



## Bonly (Apr 14, 2014)

I'd like a resize to 150X150 please


----------



## Stelios (Apr 15, 2014)

Bonly said:


> I'd like a resize to 150X150 please



There you go:

;


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone curve my avatar's corners, please.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 15, 2014)

Can someone get me a good Walking Dead sig, please?


----------



## Stelios (Apr 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can someone curve my avatar's corners, please.



There you go


----------



## SLB (Apr 15, 2014)

need two borders fort that. black and white and dotted

thanks


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 15, 2014)

Moody said:


> need two borders fort that. black and white and dotted
> 
> thanks



Here you are:


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2014)

senior size for this too ples


----------



## Impact (Apr 16, 2014)

Senior size for both with dotted borders.


----------



## sworder (Apr 16, 2014)

here you go guys


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 16, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Does anyone have any 150x200 avatars of Ban from Nanatsu no Taizai?



Here you are:


----------



## trance (Apr 16, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you! 

24'd right now but will rep when not.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 16, 2014)

Any Harvey Specter avatars from Suits?

Thanks.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 16, 2014)

Can someone make an avatar as close to 150x200 from my current one?


----------



## Null (Apr 17, 2014)

Can someone make this senior sized with dotted borders?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 17, 2014)

Null said:


> Can someone make this senior sized with dotted borders?


----------



## Null (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks   man


----------



## ℛei (Apr 17, 2014)

can i have those gifs as 150 x200 avas 

please and thanks :33


----------



## Bansai (Apr 17, 2014)

ℛei said:


> can i have those gifs as 150 x200 avas
> 
> please and thanks :33



Anything for my dear Reirei. 
Had to cut out a few frames out of both, though. Also both are 150x198, because the original stocks had a height of 198 as well. I can try to add two more pixels in height if you like, though. 
​


----------



## SLB (Apr 17, 2014)

black and white border for my avatar please?


----------



## ℛei (Apr 17, 2014)

Gin said:


> Anything for my dear Reirei.
> Had to cut out a few frames out of both, though. Also both are 150x198, because the original stocks had a height of 198 as well. I can try to add two more pixels in height if you like, though.
> ​



thanks you  <3


----------



## Bansai (Apr 17, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Just increase the ratio to 152x200 (increasing the height while maintaining the ratio) and shave off two from the width.



Increasing the size of images ruins the quality.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 17, 2014)

Moody said:


> black and white border for my avatar please?


----------



## SLB (Apr 17, 2014)

thanks 

black and white border is so smex


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 17, 2014)

* Can someone make... Senior sized for this pic ? *


----------



## Bansai (Apr 17, 2014)

Shin said:


> * Can someone make... Senior sized for this pic ? *



Boom! There you go. 

​


----------



## Panther (Apr 17, 2014)

Can someone make me an avy out of this? 
If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.

And a transparent Sig from this 

Will rep.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 17, 2014)

Gin said:


> Boom! There you go.
> 
> ​




Thank You.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 17, 2014)

*Can someone remove the guy in the red wrobe ? Without eraseing the guy in blue armor ?*

*If yes then a senior size would be awesome.*


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 17, 2014)

Panther said:


> Can someone make me an avy out of this?
> If possible one 150 x 200 and 150 x 150 without borders, and another 150 x 150 with dotted borders.
> 
> And a transparent Sig from this
> ...



Here you are:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I couldn't do the sig though, it was hard to make transparent (for me) because of all the uninterrupted white. Maybe someone else can do it/you could make a request in starr's transparency shop.



Shin said:


> *Can someone remove the guy in the red wrobe ? Without eraseing the guy in blue armor ?*
> 
> 
> *If yes then a senior size would be awesome.*



Here you are:


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 17, 2014)

+rep bro


----------



## Bonly (Apr 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Could someone resize the first gif to 150X150 with a yellow border while only adding a yellow border to the other two gifs please?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 17, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 









When I added the border to the one with the dunk, photoshop made the filesize out to be 1.4mb; trying to add the border on an online image editor made it out to be 1.9mb, so I decided to resize it to be just under the 1mb limit. Maybe someone else can figure out why it's doing that and keep it at its original dimensions.


----------



## Stelios (Apr 18, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> When I added the border to the one with the dunk, photoshop made the filesize out to be 1.4mb; trying to add the border on an online image editor made it out to be 1.9mb, so I decided to resize it to be just under the 1mb limit. Maybe someone else can figure out why it's doing that and keep it at its original dimensions.



hahahaha  what an algorithm fuck 

Beats me. It does the same crap to gimp as well.


----------



## Panther (Apr 18, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 looks great, thanks ! can also get the 150 x 200 size Avi with dotted borders too?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 18, 2014)

Stelios said:


> hahahaha  what an algorithm fuck
> 
> Beats me. It does the same crap to gimp as well.



It's probably because the GIF is in such high quality. I wonder what they used to make it in the first place. 



Panther said:


> looks great, thanks ! can also get the 150 x 200 size Avi with dotted borders too?



Here you are:


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2014)

cropped to senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to senior size pls



There you go. 
​


----------



## Shaz (Apr 18, 2014)

Into Senior Avatar please. Perhaps a very subtle sharpen too. 


Thanks!


----------



## Bansai (Apr 18, 2014)

Shaz said:


> Into Senior Avatar please. Perhaps a very subtle sharpen too.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


(Left one is regular and right one is sharpened)
​
Like this?


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 18, 2014)

Shaz said:


> Into Senior Avatar please. Perhaps a very subtle sharpen too.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Shaz (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, repped both.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 18, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you for resizes the second gif+the set my good sir


----------



## Krippy (Apr 18, 2014)

somebody make me a 150x150 with dotted borders out of this



pls


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm looking for the most badass Kenichi avatars ever. I'll rep.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 18, 2014)

Krippy said:


> somebody make me a 150x150 with dotted borders out of this
> 
> 
> 
> pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 18, 2014)

Krippy said:


> somebody make me a 150x150 with dotted borders out of this
> 
> 
> 
> pls



Sure thing, bud. 

​
Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2014)

change to 150 x 150 please will rep


----------



## Bansai (Apr 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> change to 150 x 150 please will rep



​
Here you go.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 18, 2014)

thanks man.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 18, 2014)

resize for avy please :33


----------



## Bansai (Apr 18, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> resize for avy please :33



Had to cut out a few frames to keep it under the file size limit.

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

Can somebody make a 150x200 version of my avatar with similar effects (contrast, brightness etc.), please? I don't have the stock, so I'll rep whoever manages it three times for the effort.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Can somebody make a 150x200 version of my avatar with similar effects (contrast, brightness etc.), please? I don't have the stock, so I'll rep whoever manages it three times for the effort.



I gave it a try, no clue if it's good enough though:


edit: I don't have the stock


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you, sir. Where'd you find the stock?


----------



## sworder (Apr 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Thank you, sir. Where'd you find the stock?



google image search


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Apr 19, 2014)

Can someone make me an avatar out of this image?

As well as a transparent signature out of this one?

Both Senior size.
Will pay with rep.


----------



## Ace (Apr 19, 2014)

Resize 150 x150 please. :33


----------



## Shaz (Apr 19, 2014)

I'd like an avatar with a few effects, sizes 150x150 and 150x200
A few different perspectives as well, if possible.

Here's the .


Will rep, thanks in advance!


----------



## Shaz (Apr 19, 2014)

Ace said:


> Resize 150 x150 please. :33



Here. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Would've done these sooner, but was messing around to get the best quality I could out of them. Also let me know if they work fine, forgot gif time lengths.



Edit -  slightly sharper version for second avatar:


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me an avatar out of this image?
> 
> As well as a transparent signature out of this one?
> 
> ...



Here you are:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Apr 19, 2014)

Shaz said:


> Here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wonderful!!


----------



## Evolution (Apr 19, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thank you, they're perfect.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 19, 2014)

Avy request.
Stock: 
Shave off the excess bits, and add borders. Red would be preferred.
Will Rep! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2014)

senior size pls



this too, with no "Chris Evans" text


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Stunna said:


> this too, with no "Chris Evans" text


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2014)

Ah-mazing Serpico (Berserk) avatars, and I'll rep you so hard


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 19, 2014)

starr said:


> Ah-mazing Serpico (Berserk) avatars, and I'll rep you so hard



See if you like any of these:


----------



## santanico (Apr 19, 2014)

ooh I like  gotta spread before I rep you again pek

now if you or anyone willing can make some out of manga panels that would be awesome


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys. 

I recently finished a Popularity Tournament, and found some great pictures to add to the thread, to properly showcase the top 20. 

For some reason the pictures will stay up for a few days, but will end up corrupted later on. 

What I did: 
-Found picture
-Resized in Paint
-Sent it to a friend via Facebook (To create the link) 
-Posted them in the thread

What did I do wrong? 

Can someone create permanent links for them? 

If anyone's willing to help, just send me a PM, and I'll dig them up and resend them to you.

Edit: I'm not sure if this is the right place, but I figured that the people in this section have a ton of knowledge on image links and what not


----------



## sworder (Apr 20, 2014)

just upload them here


----------



## Scizor (Apr 20, 2014)

starr said:


> now if you or anyone willing can make some out of manga panels that would be awesome



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Shaz (Apr 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Sure thing!



Edit: Got ninja'd again.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll spread.   Thanks guys.


----------



## Ace (Apr 20, 2014)

Resize 150 x 150 please :3


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Resize 150 x 150 please :3



Here you are:


----------



## Ace (Apr 20, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks you.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 21, 2014)

Shaz said:


> I'd like an avatar with a few effects, sizes 150x150 and 150x200
> A few different perspectives as well, if possible.
> 
> Here's the .
> ...



Anyone? :d


----------



## ℛei (Apr 21, 2014)

Shaz said:


> Anyone? :d





;


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2014)

an avy of just the handhold and naruto 



I realize it may be too big, do what you must :33


----------



## Chad (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd like a nice Kristen Bell avatar while I'm in school. (150 x 150) tyvm


----------



## sworder (Apr 21, 2014)

starr said:


> an avy of just the handhold and naruto
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it may be too big, do what you must :33



you mean like this?



i also slowed it down a little if you prefer that


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 21, 2014)

starr said:


> an avy of just the handhold and naruto
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it may be too big, do what you must :33



You mean like this?



edit: Ninja'd ^^


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2014)

thanks you guys +rep


----------



## Shaz (Apr 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;



You sir are a badass.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2014)

Can someone reduce the size for a senior sig pls?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2014)

senior size of these too pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size of these too pls



The first one doesn't work properly for me. Whenever I open it with photoshop, it shows me the same frame over and over again. Hopefully someone else can take care of it. If it's not only me, though, and it's the gif that's damaged, then I can use a method to make it work again, though that takes some time.

I also had to cut a few frames out of the second one.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2014)

Er, thanks


----------



## Bansai (Apr 21, 2014)

You're welcome and sorry about the blooper. I had the 150x200 size in mind for some reason. Will try to do something with the first one to make it work.


----------



## Bansai (Apr 21, 2014)

Got it done. 
​
Edit: Just noticed that this wasn't even requested by Stunna. Why the hell do you guy have to wear the same fucking sets?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2014)

senior size ava pls

Cheers BTW Gin


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 21, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> senior size ava pls
> 
> Cheers BTW Gin


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2014)

Cheers. Can you give it a thin black border too?


----------



## familyparka (Apr 21, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Cheers. Can you give it a thin black border too?





Here you go champ


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 21, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> Cheers. Can you give it a thin black border too?





EDIT:Ninja'd.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot m8



familyparka said:


> Here you go champ



Cheers as well

You'll be rewarded too


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2014)

senior size pls, same quality


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 22, 2014)

Someone please make me a HD set from this video. I have 150x200 avatar rights

[YOUTUBE]6xljA6zJn4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


There you go and surprise surprise, I had to cut out a few frames again. 

​


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

senior size of this too pls


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2014)

Senior Size please.


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 22, 2014)

Senior avys pls?


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size of this too pls







Detective said:


> Senior Size please.



This one is a problem, the filesize is huge and we don't know where to focus.



Black Sheep said:


> Senior avys pls?






There seems to be some error in the gif.
edit: Got it working in Gimp, with PS it doesn't though, um...


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 22, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Someone please make me a HD set from this video. I have 150x200 avatar rights
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6xljA6zJn4I[/YOUTUBE]



I can't believe I just watched that  



*Spoiler*: _here_


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 22, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> This one is a problem, the filesize is huge and we don't know where to focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 22, 2014)

Senior sized avys please, play around with them if you'd like.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Apr 23, 2014)

A set out of this


----------



## trance (Apr 23, 2014)

Can I have this senior-sized with a dotted white border please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 23, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this senior-sized with a dotted white border please?


----------



## trance (Apr 23, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## ℛei (Apr 23, 2014)

Vae said:


> Senior sized avys please, play around with them if you'd like.



;


----------



## ℛei (Apr 23, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> A set out of this


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2014)

senior size, text cropped out pls


----------



## Marcο (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2014)

this too, besto quality pls


----------



## JoJo (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2014)

senior size, best quality pls


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks. :33 Gotta spread


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2014)

this senior size too pls


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this senior size too pls



Here you are:


----------



## trance (Apr 25, 2014)

Can I have a 150x200 pic of this with a thin black border?

Then, can I also have a 170x170 pic of this with a rounded border?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Apr 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a 150x200 pic of this with a thin black border?
> 
> Then, can I also have a 170x170 pic of this with a rounded border?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone resize the first gif to 150X150 with a green border while just adding a green border to the second gif please?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 25, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry bout that, I'll keep it in mind next time . But thank you my good sir


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 25, 2014)

2 senior sized Avatars please ; no borders

Not too many effects are needed, something similar to what Rei did on page 7 would be completely fine as well (Though if you create it with a lot of effects, thats fine too, it's still very much appreciated <3)


----------



## Viper (Apr 25, 2014)

Kamina glasses on my avy

quick easy rep


----------



## ℛei (Apr 26, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> 2 senior sized Avatars please ; no borders
> 
> Not too many effects are needed, something similar to what Rei did on page 7 would be completely fine as well (Though if you create it with a lot of effects, thats fine too, it's still very much appreciated <3)



;

hope those are alright


----------



## Stunna (Apr 26, 2014)

senior size of Kaworu's face, same quality pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size of Kaworu's face, same quality pls



​
Like this?


----------



## SLB (Apr 26, 2014)

black and white border please


----------



## Bansai (Apr 26, 2014)

Moody said:


> black and white border please



I knew what you were going to request the moment I saw your username.

​


----------



## SLB (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks man


----------



## Bonly (Apr 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can someone resize the first gif to 150X150 with a blue border(same blue as the border on my current set) while just adding a blue border to the second gif please?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 26, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you my good sir, shall rep when I'm no long 24'd


----------



## Viper (Apr 26, 2014)

Would love it if they were a bit more transparent


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 26, 2014)

Viper said:


> Would love it if they were a bit more transparent


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 26, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ;
> 
> hope those are alright



Thanks  <3


----------



## Viper (Apr 26, 2014)

Aw thanks man


----------



## trance (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone have any avatars of Bui or Younger Toguro from YuYu Hakusho?


----------



## santanico (Apr 26, 2014)

resize to senior avy


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 26, 2014)

starr said:


> resize to senior avy





First one was over 1MB so had to major frames cut


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2014)

I was thinking, can you perhaps cut the first avy in half? one with her smoking the cig and another of her blowing the smoke out???


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 27, 2014)

How's this? The smoking is above, this is blowing the smoke


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2014)

perfect


----------



## Remyx (Apr 27, 2014)

Any badass set of a jester anyone?


----------



## Sieves (Apr 27, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any badass set of a jester anyone?



don't really have a matching sig
but here's a ghastly grinner icon


----------



## Remyx (Apr 27, 2014)

Anything a little less...ghastly?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 28, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Any badass set of a jester anyone?




*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Apr 28, 2014)

Anyone have avatars of Revan from Star Wars?


----------



## Vash (Apr 28, 2014)

Green Arrow or Flash avas pls


----------



## Zeno (Apr 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Anyone have avatars of Revan from Star Wars?







Jak said:


> Green Arrow or Flash avas pls


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

senior size (cropped, not resized), same quality pls


----------



## sworder (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 28, 2014)

Sasuke Uchiha senior avys?


----------



## familyparka (Apr 28, 2014)

Jak said:


> Green Arrow or Flash avas pls


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 28, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Sasuke Uchiha senior avys?



​


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Sasuke Uchiha senior avys?



since I'm not going to use 'em



if you're going to use, plz cred, rep optional


----------



## Black Sheep (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you both.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2014)

senior size of this too pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## trance (Apr 28, 2014)

Can I have my current avi with a thin black border?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 29, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have my current avi with a thin black border?



Here you are:


----------



## trance (Apr 29, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thanks! 

24'd right now. Will rep when not.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

Avatar with black borders please


----------



## Bansai (Apr 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Avatar with black borders please



The gif had far too many frames so I had to cut out a fuck load of them to keep it under the file size limit for senior avatars. If you happen to have permission to wear avatars with a file size limit of 500 MB, I could make it longer, though.


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 29, 2014)

This is cool enough no need for more. :33


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey! Could someone make this transparent and perhaps reduce the size just a little?



cheers


----------



## Bansai (Apr 29, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Hey! Could someone make this transparent and perhaps reduce the size just a little?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers




*Spoiler*: __ 






​



There you go, bud.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 29, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Hey! Could someone make this transparent and perhaps reduce the size just a little?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



Here you are:



I can resize it if that's not what you're looking for.

edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Evolution (Apr 29, 2014)

Can someone make me a transparent avatar out of this?

As well as a transparent sig out of this image?

Senior size both of them.
Will pay with rep.

Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 29, 2014)

crop and resize please





white border for this one


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 29, 2014)

starr said:


> crop and resize please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## Magician (Apr 29, 2014)

Finally got 150x200 avatar privileges!

I need badass 150x200 Doflamingo ava's asap. I will wub u 4ever.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Finally got 150x200 avatar privileges!
> 
> I need badass 150x200 Doflamingo ava's asap. I will wub u 4ever.


----------



## Magician (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank You.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4IWLhV8627E[/YOUTUBE]

Can someone make a sig gif from 1:27- 1:37 please?


----------



## familyparka (Apr 29, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me a transparent avatar out of this?
> 
> As well as a transparent sig out of this image?
> 
> ...



Here you go mate.

Just let me know if you want borders or any change at all ~


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## familyparka (Apr 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



There you go friend


----------



## Evolution (Apr 29, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here you go mate.
> 
> Just let me know if you want borders or any change at all ~


Wow, thank you again. I remember you doing another request of mine.
Just one more favor, can you remove the Bleach logo from the 1st avatar?


----------



## familyparka (Apr 29, 2014)

EVO said:


> Wow, thank you again. I remember you doing another request of mine.
> Just one more favor, can you remove the Bleach logo from the 1st avatar?



Thought you'd ask that.



And you're welcome again. Feel free to PM me with further requests


----------



## Revolution (Apr 29, 2014)

Give me your best Sasuke avatars.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 29, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Give me your best Sasuke avatars.



I still have some unused left


----------



## trance (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry for being demanding but can I have these senior-sized with a thin black border please?


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Sorry for being demanding but can I have these senior-sized with a thin black border please?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 30, 2014)

Senior size for this image and eliminate the white background like how my avy is...


----------



## Stelios (Apr 30, 2014)

Shin said:


> Senior size for this image and eliminate the white background like how my avy is...



there you go


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 30, 2014)

^ thanks


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



There you go.


----------



## Viper (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar with some image adjustments on PS to make it look nice pls


----------



## Bansai (Apr 30, 2014)

Viper said:


> Avatar with some image adjustments on PS to make it look nice pls



Sure thing, man. 

​
Like this?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 30, 2014)

Viper said:


> Avatar with some image adjustments on PS to make it look nice pls


----------



## Viper (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks brah


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

Can someone make me a glorious set with this image? (The girl in yellow)


I'm personally thinking of removing the backgrounds and only the girl can be seen. (I don't know the term for it)
But you can post another one if you think it's better.
TIA.


----------



## Overhaul (May 1, 2014)

can someone get rid of the background/kanji in this.:3


----------



## Stelios (May 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone get rid of the background/kanji in this.:3



There you go


----------



## Overhaul (May 1, 2014)

can you take the moving blue thing behind him off?

other than that everything is perf. repping rite now.


----------



## Stelios (May 1, 2014)

oh sure that's the movement effect though


----------



## Overhaul (May 1, 2014)

its better without.

thanks.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

No ones wants to do mine?


----------



## Mei Lin (May 1, 2014)

Ok I need the dancing part


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

Okay, i'll slightly change my request.
Can someone make me a gif like the ed vid of Angel beats?
(They show up one by one)
Only here, they'll only be side by side.

Position is from left to right.

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __ 











And an avatar which shows just their face.

Also, if you can, one with background and the other with no.
So i can see which is better. 

Pretty please. :33

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lance (May 1, 2014)

Can any one resize this to a 100 Kb? Please.


----------



## SLB (May 1, 2014)

i need a border like this



added to my current avatar


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 1, 2014)

Moody said:


> i need a border like this
> added to my current avatar



Settled for white instead of that yellow-ish color, tell me if you want change.


----------



## SLB (May 1, 2014)

thanks mayne

24 hour'd 

and i prolly need to spread anyways


----------



## Bonly (May 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone resize the first gif to 150X150 with a blue border while just adding a blue border to the second gif please? If possible could you make the border the same color blue as his hair?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 1, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 1, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











*EDIT:* Ninja'd.


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Can any one resize this to a 100 Kb? Please.



you mean as an avatar? if so then here


*Spoiler*: __ 





and you can use 150x150 if you join the Senior Members usergroup.


----------



## Bonly (May 1, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Kai Jr. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you both my good sirs


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2014)

150 x 150 avatar please. with a transparent background and thin, black border.


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2014)

I'm extremely new to this whole editing thing... and I feel like I might have screwed something up (Perhaps the Transparency ) but I hope this works.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2014)

almost perfect. the background is still white tho, can you give a try and make it transparent?


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2014)

Oh! Derp  

I sadly don't know how (as, again, I'm new) 

Sorry about that  

(I need to get learning )


----------



## Bansai (May 2, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> almost perfect. the background is still white tho, can you give a try and make it transparent?



There you go, man. 

​


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2014)

EDIT: Oh thank you Gin!


----------



## Bansai (May 2, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> EDIT: Oh thank you Gin!



You're welcome. Noticed that there's still some of the background left so I quickly corrected it and edited my previous post, just so you know.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2014)

now when you mentioned it, there are actually still two white spots on the right (i marked them)



it's a minor problem but can I ask you to change it as well?


----------



## Bansai (May 2, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> now when you mentioned it, there are actually still two white spots on the right (i marked them)
> 
> 
> 
> it's a minor problem but can I ask you to change it as well?



Ah. I didn't even realize those were parts of the background tbh. Not even the original stock helped me to determine that shit properly. Well fuck it.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 2, 2014)

aye, that's the one. my thanks


----------



## trance (May 2, 2014)

All senior-sized with a thin black border please. 

Will rep for days.





Can I just have a black border around these two?


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2014)

Can someone edit the words "lol Didn't Read" at the bottom of this? 



Will rep.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 3, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> All senior-sized with a thin black border please.
> 
> Will rep for days.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Had to delete quite a few frames on some of them to retain a somewhat decent quality, but here you are_ 













Let me know if you need any changes.:3


----------



## familyparka (May 3, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Can someone edit the words "lol Didn't Read" at the bottom of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Will rep.



Is this what you wanted?


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2014)

Basically


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## trance (May 3, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> *Spoiler*: _Had to delete quite a few frames on some of them to retain a somewhat decent quality, but here you are_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Katou (May 3, 2014)

Can someone make the Size smaller? + Dotted Border

[sp]  [/sp] 

and Senior sized + Dotted border on this 

[sp] [/sp]


----------



## santanico (May 4, 2014)

avy resizes plz


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2014)

I want a 150x200 of the card's art with 10px rounded corners please.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 4, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> I want a 150x200 of the card's art with 10px rounded corners please.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2014)

Would you mind adding a 1px black border please? :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 4, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Would you mind adding a 1px black border please? :33


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2014)

Getting invalid file errors.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 4, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Can someone make the Size smaller? + Dotted Border
> 
> [sp]  [/sp]
> 
> ...







starr said:


> avy resizes plz


Had to cut frames on first one


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (May 4, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Had to cut frames on first one
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



awesome, thank you


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 4, 2014)

Can someone resave my request and see if it works then?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 4, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Getting invalid file errors.



 I'll try reuploading it.



If that doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2014)

senior size, same quality is possible

EDIT: that too pls


----------



## Bansai (May 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, same quality is possible
> 
> EDIT: that too pls



A dramatic twist! I had to cut out several frames out of both again. Who could have predicted that?



There you go.


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2014)

Thanks    

I gotta spread btw


----------



## Bansai (May 4, 2014)

That's fine to me, no worries.


----------



## ℛei (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Impact (May 4, 2014)

Senior and 150?200 avy out of this


----------



## Bansai (May 4, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior and 150?200 avy out of this



There you go, man.

​


----------



## Impact (May 4, 2014)

Thanks,  and can you get it with senior size too with dotted borders? Will rep for each.


----------



## Bansai (May 4, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Thanks,  and can you get it with senior size too with dotted borders? Will rep for each.



The 150x200 also with dotted borders? Oh fuck it, I'll just do both. No need to rep again, though.

​


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 4, 2014)




----------



## ℛei (May 5, 2014)

thank you


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2014)

can you cut out the ladies?



senior avy plz, +reps and thanks


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 5, 2014)

A senior size for my avy


----------



## Bansai (May 5, 2014)

starr said:


> can you cut out the ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> senior avy plz, +reps and thanks



Made three different versions. Hope one of them is what you wanted. No need to rep, though. You're already helping me out after all. 

​
--------------------------------



Shin said:


> A senior size for my avy



There you go, bud. 

​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 5, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Dotted border please :33



There you go



Well, I'll wait for the right image


----------



## Fiona (May 5, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> There you go



Thank you! 

But I had actually linked the wrong two images  

I tried editing the post but I couldnt find the right links


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 5, 2014)

So you lost the link?


----------



## Fiona (May 5, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> So you lost the link?



No I found them, I am just touching up the images before I link them. 

I lost the changes I had made


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 5, 2014)

Just post them when you're ready!


----------



## Fiona (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 5, 2014)

There you go


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Liverbird (May 5, 2014)

set request


avy; the dude obviously
sig; the bottom part gathering without the text

minimal effects; no borders; no text

thanks in advance


----------



## Fiona (May 5, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> There you go
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you


----------



## familyparka (May 5, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> set request
> 
> 
> avy; the dude obviously
> ...



Hope it's what you wanted.


----------



## trance (May 5, 2014)

Can I have this senior-sized with a dotted white border please?


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2014)

cropped to senior size, same quality pls


----------



## Blαck (May 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to senior size, same quality pls


----------



## familyparka (May 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to senior size, same quality pls





*ninja'd*


----------



## Bluebeard (May 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Avy please . Senior size with white dotted border.


----------



## BiNexus (May 5, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you are:


----------



## Bluebeard (May 5, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you.


----------



## Vash (May 6, 2014)

harley quinn avas?

/I'm so lazy these days


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2014)

senior size, cropped for same quality pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, cropped for same quality pls


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2014)

could I get one not shrunk pls


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 6, 2014)

If that's what you mean by shrunk, the zoom in the guy.


----------



## Lance (May 6, 2014)

Can someone please put thick boarder around my current set please


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, that's good.


----------



## trance (May 7, 2014)

Can I have this at senior-size?


----------



## Vengeance (May 7, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Can someone please put thick boarder around my current set please








Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at senior-size?





Like this?


----------



## Shingy (May 7, 2014)

Is there anyway anyone can trans this?

If not can you put dotted borders on it, thank you.

senior size thanks so much


----------



## Vengeance (May 7, 2014)

Shingy said:


> Is there anyway anyone can trans this?
> 
> If not can you put dotted borders on it, thank you.
> 
> senior size thanks so much


----------



## Shingy (May 7, 2014)

it looks amazing, thanks so much


----------



## Magician (May 7, 2014)

Anybody have 150x200 Sanji avatars?


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Impact (May 7, 2014)

Senior size dotted borders.


----------



## Bansai (May 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



There you go.

​


♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size dotted borders.



Those are far too many frames for a regular senior-sized avatar. At most two scenes from this gif can be maintained with the file size limit for senior avatars.

​


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls






♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size dotted borders.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread


----------



## Impact (May 7, 2014)

Gin said:


> There you go.
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Okay,  I'll specify can you get the part where she creates the barrier of water? The moment she's stops the rain to the barrier would be good enough.


----------



## Bansai (May 7, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Okay,  I'll specify can you get the part where she creates the barrier of water? The moment she's stops the rain to the barrier would be good enough.



I don't know if I even got this shit right, because I know as much about this series as I know about my father. Meaning nothing at all.
​


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (May 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



​
Like this?


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2014)

That's good, thanks. Gotta spread for you too


----------



## Bansai (May 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> That's good, thanks. Gotta spread for you too



Actually, can you do me a huge favor and rep starr instead of me? I still owe starr rep and I'm constantly 24'd lately.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2014)

Yeah,    sure.


----------



## Bansai (May 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah,    sure.



Thank you a lot!


----------



## trance (May 7, 2014)

Can I have these at senior-size with whatever kind of border you think is right whilst keeping as much as the quality of the gifs as possible? :33


----------



## Bansai (May 7, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have these at senior-size with whatever kind of border you think is right whilst keeping as much as the quality of the gifs as possible? :33



Sure thing, man.

​


----------



## trance (May 7, 2014)

Gin said:


> Sure thing, man.
> 
> ​



Thanks man! 

24'd right now. Will definitely rep when not (gotta rep a few of you GFXers, actually).


----------



## Bansai (May 7, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> 24'd right now. Will definitely rep when not (gotta rep a few of you GFXers, actually).



Fuck the rep. Just take them and be done with it.


----------



## Impact (May 7, 2014)

Gin said:


> I don't know if I even got this shit right, because I know as much about this series as I know about my father. Meaning nothing at all.
> ​



Awwwwww shit, it's perfect.

Thanks Iva chan


----------



## Santí (May 8, 2014)

Any possibility of a Satsuki sig to compliment this avi?

That would be 12/10 appreciated.


----------



## trance (May 8, 2014)

Can I have this at 150x150 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Un-Chan (May 8, 2014)

yo guys :33

could someone make me a fabulous senior sized avatar out of this with some pretty effects?   you can add a different background if need be.
(img didn't work, so here's the link: )

thanks in advance! <3


----------



## ℛei (May 8, 2014)

^ link doesnt work for me sorry

can you upload it to imgur?


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (May 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Sure. 

​


----------



## Un-Chan (May 8, 2014)

ℛei said:


> ^ link doesnt work for me sorry
> 
> can you upload it to imgur?



sorry about that. D: and no worries. here ya go~


----------



## Fiona (May 9, 2014)

Dotted border please :33


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Dotted border please :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fiona (May 9, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you  

I just needed the siggy, I should have clarified sorry


----------



## Revolution (May 9, 2014)

Can you please take these images and make them into a gif?


*Spoiler*: __ 














I think 2-3 seconds on each picture would be good.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 9, 2014)

does anybody still make userbars? o: like this:

'cause if so, i need a couple. :33


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 9, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Can you please take these images and make them into a gif?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> does anybody still make userbars? o: like this:
> 
> 'cause if so, i need a couple. :33



I used to have a userbars shop way back when they were popular. 
this is not the right size btw, size should be 350x19


----------



## ℛei (May 9, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> sorry about that. D: and no worries. here ya go~



;

hope those are alright


----------



## Un-Chan (May 9, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> I used to have a userbars shop way back when they were popular.
> this is not the right size btw, size should be 350x19



Haha, I thought it looked off. I grabbed a random one from Photobucket. xP
I used to have a ton in my sig because I would just put a bunch into one image. I had like, 40. 



ℛei said:


> ;
> 
> hope those are alright


 They're perfect! Thank you so much! pek


----------



## ℛei (May 9, 2014)

glad you liked!


----------



## BiNexus (May 9, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Anybody have 150x200 Sanji avatars?


Here you are:





Sant? said:


> Any possibility of a Satsuki sig to compliment this avi?
> 
> That would be 12/10 appreciated.



Gave it a shot:


*Spoiler*: __ 















Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at 150x150 with a dotted border please?



Here you are:


----------



## Fiona (May 9, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Anybody have 150x200 Sanji avatars?



Had these lying around


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 9, 2014)

Requesting a avatar just like my current avatar, 1 PX black stroke, 10px rounded corners, and some saturation.


----------



## BiNexus (May 9, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Requesting a avatar just like my current avatar, 1 PX black stroke, 10px rounded corners, and some saturation.



Here you are:



I can also tone down the amount of saturation, if you prefer.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 9, 2014)

Yes, tone it down a bit please. :33


----------



## BiNexus (May 9, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Yes, tone it down a bit please. :33





How are these? Admittedly they look pretty similar to the original.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 9, 2014)

They are perfect :33


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2014)

senior size ples, same quality

cropped, not resized


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 9, 2014)

If anyone pleases I want an avatar for the future of this one the exact same way.


----------



## Bansai (May 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size ples, same quality
> 
> cropped, not resized



Like this?

​
Had to cut out several frames, by the way.


----------



## BiNexus (May 9, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> If anyone pleases I want an avatar for the future of this one the exact same way.



Here you are:


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2014)

Gin, could I see the avatar with Luke lifting his head cut out instead?


----------



## Bansai (May 9, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> If anyone pleases I want an avatar for the future of this one the exact same way.



​Like this?

Edit: Ninja'd

@Stunna: Sure. He lifts his head during almost the entire gif, though. Pretty hard to find out when you want the gif to start. If you want the entire head lifting part cut out, it will look like this:
​


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2014)

Okay, thanks. Gotta spread.... again.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2014)

senior size pls/same quality


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls/same quality


----------



## Solace (May 10, 2014)

would it be possible to get a few icons cropped?

170x170 - 
150x150 (or 170x170) - 
120x120 (or 150x150) - 

thanks a bunch


----------



## Un-Chan (May 10, 2014)

lorde said:


> would it be possible to get a few icons cropped?
> 
> 170x170 -
> 150x150 (or 170x170) -
> ...



just cropped or would you like some color changes and stuff? <3


----------



## Solace (May 10, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> just cropped or would you like some color changes and stuff? <3



preferably just cropped but if you're feeling creative, I'm open to anything!


----------



## Gogeta (May 10, 2014)

They are all the same thing but different quality - choose whichever you think it's best, i can't decide.

I'd like a 150x150 avatar of the very few first seconds 
For example, from the first link, i want that part at 0:04 - 0:06

When she holds the sword sideways and closes/opens her eyes. I want that part, but the tricky part is that i want it looped.

I'd really appreciate it. Thanks! Make it as smooth as possible with the highest possible quality!


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2014)




----------



## BiNexus (May 10, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> They are all the same thing but different quality - choose whichever you think it's best, i can't decide.
> 
> I'd like a 150x150 avatar of the very few first seconds
> For example, from the first link, i want that part at 0:04 - 0:06
> ...



I used the first link provided. Here you are:



The first has a sort of "jolt" at the end of the gif, before it starts over. In the second that jolt is reduced.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## trance (May 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you!


----------



## Un-Chan (May 10, 2014)

lorde said:


> would it be possible to get a few icons cropped?
> 
> 170x170 -
> 150x150 (or 170x170) -
> ...



(sorry it took so long! had to work 3-9 today  )
I had to do a bit of resizing to get them to look right, but I hope you like them! <3


----------



## Solace (May 10, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> (sorry it took so long! had to work 3-9 today  )
> I had to do a bit of resizing to get them to look right, but I hope you like them! <3



perfect! thank you so much and the time was no problem at all


----------



## trance (May 11, 2014)

Can I have these senior-size with a dotted border please? :Hmm


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Bansai (May 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



​
Had to cut out several frames again. Wow, that's the first time I ever said that.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 11, 2014)

lorde said:


> perfect! thank you so much and the time was no problem at all



no problem dear! <3


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2014)

Then stop saying it. 



Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2014)

senior size (cropped, not shrunk), no text. If frames have to be cut, focus on Robin at the end.


----------



## Marcο (May 11, 2014)




----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 11, 2014)

Senior size this please?


----------



## trance (May 11, 2014)

Can I have these senior-sized with a dotted border please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 11, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Senior size this please?







Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have these senior-sized with a dotted border please?


----------



## Hellblazer (May 12, 2014)

Guys, I need someone to help me out.. I need a senior set made from the links provided... I give you complete freedom to make an avatar and a sig out of any of these. the only request is, add effects if necessary...
*

*
If you want me to add anything else on my request, do ask


----------



## Gogeta (May 12, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Sorry for such a late reply - thanks a bunch <3



BiNexus said:


> I used the first link provided. Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> The first has a sort of "jolt" at the end of the gif, before it starts over. In the second that jolt is reduced.



I'd use the first one however it's laggy - is it possible to do the exact same, without it lagging (ofcourse, with the decrease in quality as a tradeoff)
I'd really like it to be smooth and have it loop over anything else.

Thanks a bunch for the effort anyway!


----------



## Rob (May 12, 2014)

<------These glasses on my set please.


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2014)

Something funny and animated that will draw attention.


----------



## Sieves (May 12, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> <------These glasses on my set please.




hows this 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 13, 2014)

set


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> set






*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Remyx (May 13, 2014)

If anyone knows what Xiaolin Showdown or Chronicles is, something from that would be neat.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread.


----------



## Un-Chan (May 13, 2014)

Can someone do a gif for me? <3
I just need a senior size ava with 0:02 (when the picture comes in) to 0:04, when it goes out 



bumpy!


----------



## trance (May 13, 2014)

Senior size for all these with a border that best compliments each please.


----------



## April (May 14, 2014)

Any attack on titan avys? c: Preferably Mikasa!


----------



## Un-Chan (May 14, 2014)

April said:


> Any attack on titan avys? c: Preferably Mikasa!



i have an old annie sig if you want it


----------



## zetzume (May 14, 2014)

Pleaseee Resize.  Any size as long as not bigger than 500x200. Thaaanks.  <3


----------



## Hellblazer (May 14, 2014)

> Guys, I need someone to help me out.. I need a senior set made from the links provided... I give you complete freedom to make an avatar and a sig out of any of these. the only request is, add effects if necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to add anything else on my request, do ask


 reposting
.


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2014)

here


----------



## Vengeance (May 14, 2014)

zetzume said:


> Pleaseee Resize.  Any size as long as not bigger than 500x200. Thaaanks.  <3


----------



## zetzume (May 14, 2014)

Bless your soul. <3


----------



## Un-Chan (May 14, 2014)

Un-Chan said:


> Can someone do a gif for me? <3
> I just need a senior size ava with 0:02 (when the picture comes in) to 0:04, when it goes out



bumping it up


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Something funny and animated that will draw attention.



Repoosttinngg.


----------



## BiNexus (May 14, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Repoosttinngg.



As it stands, your request is extremely general; you could mean an Ava, Sig, Banner, or any number of things. Things like dimensions are also left unmentioned; it'd be helpful to know what limits to shoot for and what (if not exactly, at least more specifically) you're interested in.



Un-Chan said:


> bumping it up



Here you are:


----------



## Un-Chan (May 14, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



it looks perfect! thank you! pek


----------



## Austin (May 14, 2014)

Any comic book avatars?


----------



## Overhaul (May 14, 2014)

can someone get rid of the background in this.

And also give me an avy around tobirama's face with a dotted border.

will rep twice.


----------



## BiNexus (May 14, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone get rid of the background in this.
> 
> And also give me an avy around tobirama's face with a dotted border.
> 
> will rep twice.



Here you are:


----------



## Overhaul (May 14, 2014)

can you make the sig a bit bigger?:33
other than that,everything looks sweet. will rep you a second time when i can.


----------



## BiNexus (May 14, 2014)

Revy said:


> can you make the sig a bit bigger?:33
> other than that,everything looks sweet. will rep you a second time when i can.



How are these?


----------



## Overhaul (May 14, 2014)

Perfect.thanks again,bro.


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> As it stands, your request is extremely general; you could mean an Ava, Sig, Banner, or any number of things. Things like dimensions are also left unmentioned; it'd be helpful to know what limits to shoot for and what (if not exactly, at least more specifically) you're interested in.



Oh ok. An avy that's 150x150 sounds good.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2014)

senior size, ples, same quality


----------



## Bansai (May 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, ples, same quality



​
Now to your favorite sentence: Had to cut out several frames again.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2014)

And yours: gotta spread.


----------



## Bonly (May 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone resize the first gif to 150X150 with a blue border while just adding a blue border to the second please


----------



## Vengeance (May 15, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Had to reduce the quality of the second one a bit, otherwise it would have been too large. Seems to be a problem with the color management or whatever, maybe someone else can fix this though.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Vengeance (May 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Um, those become way bigger than the size limit mate


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2014)

'Aight.


----------



## Bansai (May 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls



Well, what we still could do is cutting out a fuck load of frames again. The question is, though, whether you'd be okay with that.

This would be the result:
​


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2014)

That's great, thanks.


----------



## Bonly (May 15, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Had to reduce the quality of the second one a bit, otherwise it would have been too large. Seems to be a problem with the color management or whatever, maybe someone else can fix this though.



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Kazu (May 15, 2014)

Could someone crop the characters on the bottom for a sig?


----------



## Hitomi (May 15, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Could someone crop the characters on the bottom for a sig?


----------



## Remyx (May 15, 2014)

Remyx said:


> If anyone knows what Xiaolin Showdown or Chronicles is, something from that would be neat.



Anyone at all.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2014)

Top left panel, 150x150 please. 



Edit: Actually... could I get a 150x150 from all the panels, baring the top right one?


----------



## Revolution (May 16, 2014)

I will look for better resources, but does anyone have a good gif of Hans famous line in Frozen?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



i want to put Sakura and Sasuke's faces on it.


----------



## Magician (May 16, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Top left panel, 150x150 please.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Actually... could I get a 150x150 from all the panels, baring the top right one?


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Sasuke (May 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2014)

Looks good, but could you center the symbol a bit more?


----------



## Vengeance (May 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread.


----------



## trance (May 16, 2014)

Senior size for all these with a border that best compliments each please. Please?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 16, 2014)

any sakura avis from chapter 676 ? if not, can y'all make a senior avi from this:



please thanks.


----------



## G (May 16, 2014)

150x150 avy with some sort of effect


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2014)

^  here 






Remyx said:


> If anyone knows what Xiaolin Showdown or Chronicles is, something from that would be neat.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2014)

senior size, pls w/the text at the top cut out


----------



## Vengeance (May 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, pls w/the text at the top cut out



Here you go:


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Zeno (May 17, 2014)

Can someone do something about pixely corners on Gievous's upper left fin in my avatar?


----------



## Hitomi (May 17, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Senior size for all these with a border that best compliments each please. Please?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 17, 2014)

senior sized avi please


----------



## Hitomi (May 17, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> any sakura avis from chapter 676 ? if not, can y'all make a senior avi from this:
> 
> 
> 
> please thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lol I went all out on this one


----------



## Evolution (May 17, 2014)

Can someone make me an avatar out of this with thin black borders like the ones image has? 

And a transparent signature with the girl out of this?

Both of them senior size.
Will pay with rep.

Thanks.


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!


----------



## Nordstrom (May 18, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me an avatar out of this with thin black borders like the ones image has?
> 
> And a transparent signature with the girl out of this?
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Seriously. I've got a shop for this sort of stuff!


----------



## Evolution (May 18, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, they're awesome.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

senior size pls | text cut out


----------



## Bansai (May 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size pls | text cut out



There you go. 

​
I would like to say my "had to cut several frames out" line again, but unfortunately that's not the case this time.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

I was looking forward to it too. 

gotta spread


----------



## familyparka (May 18, 2014)

Annabeth Chase sets, if you can use transparencies that'd be great. Also, please DON'T use images from the movie or any actual living person, just use.


Thanks in advance :3


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Bansai (May 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I was looking forward to it too.
> 
> *gotta spread*



At least this line could be said again.



Stunna said:


> senior size pls



​
Again I can't use my favorite line. Why are you doing this to me?


----------



## Zeno (May 18, 2014)

If my previous request could not be fulfilled I simply ask if you can further improve my avatar in any way.


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> If my previous request could not be fulfilled I simply ask if you can further improve my avatar in any way.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (May 18, 2014)

150x150 with a dotted border please.


----------



## Zeno (May 18, 2014)

Can I ask what the difference was between top and bottom Snow?


----------



## Hitomi (May 18, 2014)

less sparkles XD


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x150 with a dotted border please.


----------



## Liverbird (May 19, 2014)

150x200


----------



## Vengeance (May 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2014)

Can I has a sig from this:


To go with this:


----------



## Risyth (May 19, 2014)

You just want it resized to the 550x400 sig limit? 



Under 1MB too


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2014)

senior size pls


----------



## Risyth (May 19, 2014)

Np 

Nice avi, btw.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2014)

Thanks. File size is too large, tho........


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2014)

I can make it smaller for shit quality. 



Otherwise, I'd have to go below 80 pixels...or do you want me to cut frames?


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2014)

Cut frames for best quality possible at senior size.


----------



## Katou (May 20, 2014)




----------



## trance (May 20, 2014)

150x150 (as best as you can) with a black border please?


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2014)




----------



## trance (May 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Lance (May 20, 2014)

Risyth said:


> You just want it resized to the 550x400 sig limit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping to cut out the text at the bottom and isolate her. Much like my current sig.
I don't know if anyone can do it cleanly. I could not myself.


----------



## Katou (May 20, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> I was hoping to cut out the text at the bottom and isolate her. Much like my current sig.
> I don't know if anyone can do it cleanly. I could not myself.



I Suggest you go to  and Request it 
it's his Forte :ho


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2014)

Sore?



Mata wa, sore?



The left bra is sort of connected with the background, so the same color is used. But if you want me to fill that in and crop it so it's like the first, I can make it blue. I just want to know what design you'd like more first before I finish.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 20, 2014)

Senior size avy please?


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2014)

senior size, pls. I imagine frames will have to be cut for the quality, so please focus on the end.


----------



## Oceania (May 20, 2014)

Can anyone please just crop the picture out so I can use it for a sig? 



make sure its the size limit too. please.


----------



## Vice (May 20, 2014)

Comic Batman 150x200 thanks?


----------



## Shingy (May 20, 2014)

can anyone put this in the new senior size dimensions dotted borders 150 x 200 btw

with her face and tits, thank you

and just the entire pic dotted if possible, the stock


----------



## familyparka (May 20, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Annabeth Chase sets, if you can use transparencies that'd be great. Also, please DON'T use images from the movie or any actual living person, just use.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance :3



Re-requesting


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

A Senior size... 150x200


----------



## Marcο (May 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> senior size, pls. I imagine frames will have to be cut for the quality, so please focus on the end.





Senior size dimensions have been increased to 150 x 200, btw.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 20, 2014)

150 x 200 plox
same style as the current one


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2014)

since there's bigger sizes now... can I get this, 150x200? :33


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2014)

175x250 plox.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 20, 2014)

I need a set


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> 175x250 plox.





kk, np



Stunna said:


> since there's bigger sizes now... can I get this, 150x200? :33





yep


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2014)

Late, but here's an alternate.

EDIT: Actually, I got the dimensions wrong.


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2014)

Thanks peeps.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2014)

'Preciate, Rysth, but it's too squeezed for my likings.


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Bonly (May 20, 2014)

Can someone resize both of the above to 150X200 with a red border please


----------



## BiNexus (May 20, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize both of the above to 150X200 with a red border please



Here you are:





Vice said:


> Comic Batman 150x200 thanks?



Here you are:



The last one isn't from a comic/doesn't have the comic style, but I thought it looked cool.


----------



## Bonly (May 20, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:



Thank you my good sir


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister (Peter Dinklage) avies plz


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 20, 2014)

starr said:


> Tyrion Lannister (Peter Dinklage) avies plz



Here's a few I had from the giveaway thread that no one took:



And a few more:


----------



## Shingy (May 20, 2014)

Shingy said:


> can anyone put this in the new senior size dimensions dotted borders 150 x 200 btw
> 
> with her face and tits, thank you
> 
> and just the entire pic dotted if possible, the stock



bump


----------



## Overhaul (May 20, 2014)

can someone get rid of the background in this and make it into a 150 x 200 avy.:33


----------



## BiNexus (May 20, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone get rid of the background in this and make it into a 150 x 200 avy.:33



Here you are:


----------



## Overhaul (May 20, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 20, 2014)

Shingy said:


> bump




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vice (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Nexus.


----------



## Shingy (May 20, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> *Spoiler*: __



TYSM!!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2014)

Any Berserk sets would be much loved.

or Full metal alchemist(Only the bad ass dudes)


----------



## Tray (May 20, 2014)

150 x 200 ava plz 

no border
no special effects
no nothing


----------



## Katou (May 21, 2014)

Urek said:


> 150 x 200 ava plz
> 
> no border
> no special effects
> no nothing


----------



## Overhaul (May 21, 2014)

i've decided i want a dotted border around this.can someone do it for me.:33


----------



## Katou (May 21, 2014)

Revy said:


> i've decided i want a dotted border around this.can someone do it for me.:33


----------



## Overhaul (May 21, 2014)

me gusta.

gracias!!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 21, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> 150 x 200 plox
> same style as the current one



bump bump bump


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 21, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> bump bump bump


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> Here's a few I had from the giveaway thread that no one took:
> 
> 
> 
> And a few more:



excellent!!! thank you


----------



## Sunako (May 21, 2014)

Vikings (History Channel) avatars?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 21, 2014)

Sailor Neptune please! With borders, if possible.


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 21, 2014)

Can anyone make a set from these :

Avatar : []focus on Sephiroth -150x200
Signature : []


----------



## Cord (May 21, 2014)

Can someone make a profile picture out of ?

250x250 with dotted borders.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Can someone make a profile picture out of ?
> 
> 250x250 with dotted borders.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bansai (May 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Can someone make a profile picture out of ?
> 
> 250x250 with dotted borders.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Anything for my dear Cordelia.  But you have to tell me what your file size limit for profile pictures is. If there is no limit because you're a staff member, this should work:


​


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

Necessary Evil said:


> Can anyone make a set from these :
> 
> Avatar : []focus on Sephiroth -150x200
> Signature : []



Took a shot at it:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (May 21, 2014)

Can someone make my current avatar with dotted borders like Shingy's?


----------



## Cord (May 21, 2014)

Gin said:


> Anything for my dear Cordelia.  But you have to tell me what your file size limit for profile pictures is. If there is no limit because you're a staff member, this should work:
> 
> 
> ​



Ah yeah, I forgot to add the filesize limit, my bad. 

It's 250KB. If the dimensions can't work within that limit, maybe we can reduce them a bit. Thank you by the way.


----------



## Bansai (May 21, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make my current avatar with dotted borders like Shingy's?



Sure thing. 


@Cordelia

I'll see how many frames I can cut out and how much smaller I'd eventually have to make it. Will work on it right away.


----------



## G (May 21, 2014)

150x200 avatars of 0:10 - 0:15 & 0:30 - 0:35, with black and white borders and one without.


----------



## Evolution (May 21, 2014)

Gin said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> @Cordelia
> ...


Thank you, it's perfect.


----------



## Bansai (May 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Ah yeah, I forgot to add the filesize limit, my bad.
> 
> It's 250KB. If the dimensions can't work within that limit, maybe we can reduce them a bit. Thank you by the way.



Alright. Here are two options:

First option, half the frames get cut out and you get a 200x200 version of it. This would be the result:


[Second one is slower]

Second option, I only cut one frame out but resize it to 150x150. This would be the result.




We can go up with the size, but it shouldn't be bigger than 200x200. Also the bigger the size, the more frames will have to be cut out.


----------



## Cord (May 21, 2014)

Aww, thanks Gin! Will rep again once I'm able to spread!


----------



## Bansai (May 21, 2014)

G said:


> 150x200 avatars of 0:10 - 0:15 & 0:30 - 0:35, with black and white borders and one without.



Not many people work with videos here, so there is a chance that no one can take your request. I would suggest you to take your request to Scizor's shop.


----------



## Bansai (May 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Aww, thanks Gin! Will rep again once I'm able to spread!



No need for it, Cordy.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Bansai (May 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



There you go, old friend.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Much obliged.


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

G said:


> 150x200 avatars of 0:10 - 0:15 & 0:30 - 0:35, with black and white borders and one without.



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I had to cut some frames from the second one, and the quality suffered due to the amount of time the you specified.


----------



## ℛei (May 21, 2014)

100 x 100 daenerys avas pls


----------



## Shingy (May 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> 100 x 100 daenerys avas pls



you could just google search it by your dimensions and pick some out yourself


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

This 150x200 too, pls -- same quality


----------



## G (May 21, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



can you make the first one a bit longer so it shows the end pose (or whatever)


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This 150x200 too, pls -- same quality



Here you are:



150 x 200 cropped from the stock image:





G said:


> can you make the first one a bit longer so it shows the end pose (or whatever)



Here you are:


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Thanks, Nexus. But do you think I could get it cropped, not shrunk?


----------



## Remyx (May 21, 2014)

I need this in bigger size with good quality.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Found this by Shiroyasha.


----------



## Remyx (May 21, 2014)

Perfect, thanks a lot.


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Can I have my current avi with a thin black border please?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 21, 2014)

Can someone make me a cool Iron Man avatar that is 175x250?


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2014)

Starkiller


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 21, 2014)

Whoever does my request dotted border please.


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Starkiller



Thank you. 24'd right now but will rep when not. :33


----------



## NW (May 21, 2014)

150x200?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 21, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> I need a set



bumping because a sea of requests had covered it


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2014)

rep for anyone willing

0:55 - 0:57
avy 150x200
no border
from the guy to the girl only 


thank you!


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

starr said:


> rep for anyone willing
> 
> 0:55 - 0:57
> avy 150x200
> ...



I think this is what you're looking for. If not I can adjust it:


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2014)

damn subtitles, is there anyway to get rid of them?


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

starr said:


> damn subtitles, is there anyway to get rid of them?



I can definitely try, but it may cause noticeable twitching in the finished product. To be clear, do you mean simply the spanish (?) subtitles at the bottom, or the lyrics at the top as well?


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2014)

perhaps it'll be easier if I find a better link? 

this one is much nicer



0:57 - 0:59 

:33


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

Much easier. :33

In the meantime, there's this:


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2014)

thanks! I think the new link would look much better :33


----------



## trance (May 21, 2014)

Can I have this at 150x200 with something to sharpen the image a bit?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 21, 2014)

Fusion said:


> 150x200?


----------



## BiNexus (May 21, 2014)

starr said:


> perhaps it'll be easier if I find a better link?
> 
> this one is much nicer
> 
> ...



Didn't even notice you editing in the link. Here you are:


----------



## Zabuza (May 21, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this at 150x200 with something to sharpen the image a bit?




​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 21, 2014)

New request


*Spoiler*: __ 








175x250 dotted border please.


----------



## familyparka (May 21, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> New request
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Here you go


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, also long time no see.


----------



## ℛei (May 22, 2014)

Shingy said:


> you could just google search it by your dimensions and pick some out yourself



i know about google and such 

just wanted some creative avies by talented people on this thread 

thanks tho


----------



## familyparka (May 22, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Thanks, also long time no see.



I know right?


----------



## trance (May 22, 2014)

Zabuza said:


> ​



Thank you!


----------



## Iruel (May 22, 2014)

I have several requests :3


1- Can I have Peyote and Turbine (the main people in the image) over a transparent background?
2-same as above, only over a white background
3-only Turbine over transparent background (black haired, dark skinned guy)


----------



## Laix (May 22, 2014)

some emma frost avatars? (preferably january jones) please


----------



## trance (May 22, 2014)

Can I have these resized to 150x200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## NW (May 22, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Yagura (May 22, 2014)

Yo! 

Type: Transparent, Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Border: None.
Details: Crop everything off from the shoulders down; only the head and the neck should stay. Perhaps crop off some of the neck too if that looks better.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## BiNexus (May 22, 2014)

Yagura said:


> Yo!
> 
> Type: Transparent, Avatar
> Stock:
> ...



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagura (May 22, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



On second thought, could you zoom it out just enough so the hair and head won't be partially cut off? It's fine if some shoulder shows.


----------



## BiNexus (May 22, 2014)

Yagura said:


> On second thought, could you zoom it out just enough so the hair and head won't be partially cut off? It's fine if some shoulder shows.



Sure, but I'm away from my computer for the next 7 or so hours. If someone else would like to oblige, I'd be fine with it. Otherwise I'll do it when I get back to my computer.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Katou (May 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2014)

Can i get a a small white dotted border for my avy ?


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2014)

*Shin*


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Shin*



thanks


----------



## Katou (May 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Maerala (May 22, 2014)

Transparency please!


----------



## Ace (May 22, 2014)

Resize 150 x 200 please


----------



## Panther (May 22, 2014)

150 x 200 avy from this  One with dotted borders and one without any borders.


----------



## familyparka (May 22, 2014)

Maerala said:


> Transparency please!



Hope it's okay


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 22, 2014)

Panther said:


> 150 x 200 avy from this  One with dotted borders and one without any borders.


----------



## Maerala (May 22, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Hope it's okay



It's lovely, thank you! :33


----------



## Impact (May 22, 2014)

Senior size with dotted borders


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 22, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size with dotted borders


----------



## Impact (May 22, 2014)

Perfect, thanks


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Sailor Neptune please! With borders, if possible.



hello guys


----------



## Hitomi (May 22, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Sailor Neptune please! With borders, if possible.



[sp]     

with borders

     [/sp]






Stunna said:


> Found this by Shiroyasha.



nah, this sig was made by me. I remember my work.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 22, 2014)

175x250 avatar, please. I'm unsure about borders; include them if you think it looks good.

Thanks


----------



## Risyth (May 22, 2014)

Here...




...and, I'd say a border would be nice, but only if your sig had one too. I'm not sure what style you'd prefer for the latter, so if you do decide on a bordered sig/avi, you can PM me so, if you want.


----------



## BiNexus (May 22, 2014)

Yagura said:


> On second thought, could you zoom it out just enough so the hair and head won't be partially cut off? It's fine if some shoulder shows.



A bit later than I thought, but here you are:


----------



## Jirou (May 22, 2014)

150 x 150 ava from these with dotted borders, please.




Thank you.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 23, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp]
> 
> with borders
> 
> ...



You are my life savior  But I need to spread first bcuz you are awesome already.

Edit: dangit 24 hourd now but I won't forget


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 23, 2014)

Jirou said:


> 150 x 150 ava from these with dotted borders, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonly (May 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can someone resize the first gif to 150X200 with a dotted border while adding a dotted border to the other two gifs please


----------



## Jirou (May 23, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>


Thank you so much! :33


----------



## Viper (May 23, 2014)

150x200

brighten or whatever... make it look nice


----------



## Katou (May 23, 2014)

Viper said:


> 150x200
> 
> brighten or whatever... make it look nice


----------



## Vengeance (May 23, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Viper said:


> 150x200
> 
> brighten or whatever... make it look nice





Something like this?


----------



## Bonly (May 23, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 23, 2014)

150x200 and black border pls for these ? :

[], [].


----------



## Shingy (May 23, 2014)

is there any way someone can trans this and make it 150 x 200 please?


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2014)

I made this request some time ago but in 150x150, i'd request 150x200 (up to 500 KB file size)



Gogeta said:


> They are all the same thing but different quality - choose whichever you think it's best, i can't decide.
> 
> I'd like a 150x150 avatar of the very few first seconds
> For example, from the first link, i want that part at 0:04 - 0:06
> ...



Everything else stays the same as written in the quote.

Similar to my ava (or same) would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Risyth (May 23, 2014)

Shingy said:


> is there any way someone can trans this and make it 150 x 200 please?



Yep. I don't know if you meant you wanted it flipped or not, though.


----------



## Shingy (May 23, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Yep. I don't know if you meant you wanted it flipped or not, though.



thank you!


----------



## Risyth (May 23, 2014)

^^Np.



Necessary Evil said:


> 150x200 and black border pls for these ? :
> 
> [], [].



Okay, sure:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 23, 2014)

Is there a way to retain her size while cropping it to 150x200 ?


----------



## Risyth (May 23, 2014)

"Retain her size"?




Sore?


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 23, 2014)

Well she looks a bit squeezed that's what I mean.


----------



## Risyth (May 23, 2014)

But...I had to compress the image--I'm confused, sorry.


----------



## trance (May 23, 2014)

Can I have these resized to 150x200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Risyth (May 23, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I made this request some time ago but in 150x150, i'd request 150x200 (up to 500 KB file size)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Actually, this is the best I can do.


----------



## Gogeta (May 23, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Actually, this is the best I can do.



Appreciated mate


----------



## Ceria (May 23, 2014)

I need a 150x200 avatar of this image, focused on the guy on the right and him loading the bullets.  Thanks and reps to whomever can.


----------



## Sieves (May 23, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I need a 150x200 avatar of this image, focused on the guy on the right and him loading the bullets.  Thanks and reps to whomever can.




is this okay?


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have these resized to 150x200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## trance (May 23, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2014)

resize please 150 x whatever the length is, so just cropping I guess
no borders xoxo


----------



## Katou (May 24, 2014)

Can make an Avy out of this ? 
put some effects or anything that would look good in it 

150x200 + Dotted border

Stock []

Edit : Fixed Link


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

The link's broken.


----------



## Jirou (May 24, 2014)

150x150, with dotted or white borders and same quality, please.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sieves (May 24, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Can make an Avy out of this ?
> put some effects or anything that would look good in it
> 
> 150x200 + Dotted border
> ...



so idk if you wanted a transparent background or not but i made different versions

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katou (May 24, 2014)

Sieves said:


> so idk if you wanted a transparent background or not but i made different versions
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just what i wanted  

Thank you pek

I'm 24'd right now. . I'll rep you as soon as i can


----------



## Sieves (May 24, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Just what i wanted
> 
> Thank you pek
> 
> I'm 24'd right now. . I'll rep you as soon as i can



yay :33

sure, i'm glad you like it!


----------



## Iruel (May 24, 2014)

Iruel said:


> I have several requests :3
> 
> 
> 1- Can I have Peyote and Turbine (the main people in the image) over a transparent background?
> ...



rerequesting x)


----------



## Sieves (May 24, 2014)

Iruel said:


> rerequesting x)




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ceria (May 24, 2014)

Sieves said:


> is this okay?



Just fine, thank you!


----------



## Impact (May 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Senior size with dotted border and if you could remove the textfrom both, that would be a huge plus.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Black Sheep (May 24, 2014)

Vegeta avys?


----------



## Katou (May 24, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Vegeta avys?



[sp]  [/sp]


----------



## Shingy (May 24, 2014)

can i get a 150 x 200 of her body and head, tysm!!
dotted border please


----------



## Vice (May 24, 2014)

150 x 200 avatar - whatever border


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

^Ok:



And a normal black in case that border sucks:


----------



## Vice (May 24, 2014)

Appreciated             .


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

^'cause we're ever so glad we made it.



Shingy said:


> can i get a 150 x 200 of her body and head, tysm!!
> dotted border please



Not sure exactly what kind of dotted border you want, but:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Sheep (May 24, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> [sp]  [/sp]



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Shingy (May 24, 2014)

Risyth said:


> ^'cause we're ever so glad we made it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like this one


----------



## Sieves (May 24, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



removing the text from the second one is impossible (at least for me) 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (May 24, 2014)

Awesome Sieves!


Will rep for both thanks.


----------



## trance (May 24, 2014)

150x200 please with a dotted border. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sieves (May 24, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Awesome Sieves!
> Will rep for both thanks.



glad you like! you're welcome 



Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 please with a dotted border. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2014)

starr said:


> resize please 150 x whatever the length is, so just cropping I guess
> no borders xoxo



reposting~


----------



## Risyth (May 24, 2014)

Okay, then:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 24, 2014)

I am requesting 2 avatars

One in 150x200, one 175x250 10 PX rounded edges, dotted border, some saturation.


----------



## Bonly (May 25, 2014)

Can someone add a blue border to that please


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2014)

Shingy said:


> can i get a 150 x 200 of her body and head, tysm!!
> dotted border please







Bonly said:


> Can someone add a blue border to that please







Iron Man said:


> I am requesting 2 avatars
> 
> One in 150x200, one 175x250 10 PX rounded edges, dotted border, some saturation.



border & borderless versions

*Spoiler*: __ 












starr said:


> reposting~



Klaus pek
ris missed one, i noticed


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Bonly (May 25, 2014)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please



Right:


----------



## G (May 25, 2014)

150x200 avatars of Peach


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Princess Peach?

Peach Girl?


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

Thanks, but it's too condensed for my likings.


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Sore?


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

Still. 

Maybe, if you could crop it a little instead of resizing it?


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Okay, what parts do you want cropped out?


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

If I could get it to look like this at the point where his hand is outreached it'd be cool.


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Let's see:


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

Not quite. Could you get it so that it looks exactly like this?


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Well, since you repped me, I guess I'm legally bound to. 

This is like some Emperor's New Groove shit.


----------



## trance (May 25, 2014)

Sieves said:


> glad you like! you're welcome



THank you!


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

I repped you for the effort; you don't have to keep trying if you don't feel like it, really (though I appreciate your having done so).


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

No problem; I like to earn my reps (ok, not really, but still)


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## trance (May 25, 2014)

150x200 please with a thin black border.


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 please with a thin black border.


K'





Stunna said:


> Perfect.


----------



## Halcyon (May 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 please with a thin black border.


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Thank you my kind lady



fixed 



Stunna said:


> Perfect.


this gif is perfect. will save now



Stαrkiller said:


> THank you!


sure


----------



## Shaz (May 25, 2014)

150x200 Avatar of  please?
If you know how to do a similar transparent border like in my current avatar, that and image manipulation/effects if possible too!

Thanks.


----------



## Risyth (May 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








What kind of effects did you have in mind?


----------



## Halcyon (May 25, 2014)

Shaz said:


> 150x200 Avatar of  please?
> If you know how to do a similar transparent border like in my current avatar, that and image manipulation/effects if possible too!
> 
> Thanks.


gave it a shot, let me know if it's what you were looking for


----------



## Halcyon (May 26, 2014)

Starkiller said:


> Thanks Halc, you're the best.


no problem mayne


----------



## G (May 26, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Princess Peach?
> 
> Peach Girl?



princess peach.


----------



## ℛei (May 26, 2014)

G said:


> princess peach.



;;


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2014)

What's up, fellas. 

Crop and Resize Stark's head, and put it over Rob Lucci's. 

Will rep. 

*Note: *I would actually like it if Stark's head was a bit over-sized, just to make it look a bit funnier, and to make him more recognizable. 
*Edit: * Give him a sword as well, 
Sword
Lucci
Stark

*Final Note:* Rob Lucci holding the sword doesn't have to look normal. It's supposed to be goofy, so don't worry too much about changing the angle of it to fit the picture.


----------



## Halcyon (May 26, 2014)

shit tier, I know


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2014)

I'll take it. 

Thanks ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Halcyon (May 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Sunako (May 26, 2014)

150x150 avatars please


----------



## Halcyon (May 26, 2014)

Sunako said:


> 150x150 avatars please







I can cut frames to speed them up if you want, too


----------



## Sunako (May 26, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> I can cut frames to speed them up if you want, too



holy smokes that was fast

thank you so much  the speed is just fine, the slower the sexier


----------



## Halcyon (May 26, 2014)

Sunako said:


> holy smokes that was fast
> 
> thank you so much  the speed is just fine, the slower the sexier



anytime


----------



## Lance (May 26, 2014)

Can some body make a set for Team Germany? (football)
Pick any stock you like.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2014)

150x200, same size and quality pls

Can I have one where the beginning fade-in is cut out and one where it isn't?


----------



## trance (May 26, 2014)

150x200 with a thin black border and some effects to sharpen the image please?


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, same size and quality pls
> 
> Can I have one where the beginning fade-in is cut out and one where it isn't?







Or did you want all the fade in frames out?


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2014)

All the fade in frames out :33


----------



## Blαck (May 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> All the fade in frames out :33



This work?


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

Perfect; thanks.


----------



## Halcyon (May 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a thin black border and some effects to sharpen the image please?






Stunna said:


> 150x200, same size and quality pls
> 
> Can I have one where the beginning fade-in is cut out and one where it isn't?






El Ni?o said:


> Can some body make a set for Team Germany? (football)
> Pick any stock you like.





sooo tired... time for bed

edit: damn it Black


----------



## Jirou (May 27, 2014)

Jirou said:


> 150x150, with dotted or white borders and same quality, please.
> Thank you so much!



Rerequesting :33


----------



## trance (May 27, 2014)

Thanks...I guess.


----------



## trance (May 27, 2014)

150x200 please with a dotted border?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 27, 2014)

Senior sized ava (black borders) and sig (black borders) from this please:



The bottom right one for the ava :33


----------



## Katou (May 27, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Senior sized ava (black borders) and sig (black borders) from this please:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom right one for the ava :33




*Spoiler*: _Does this work?_


----------



## Shaz (May 27, 2014)

Risyth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Halcyon said:


> gave it a shot, let me know if it's what you were looking for



Thanks guys, they look great!


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 27, 2014)

Its perfect 

You want cred along with rep?


----------



## Katou (May 27, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Its perfect
> 
> You want cred along with rep?



Sure :33 . . will be much appreciated
tho you don't have to cred me


----------



## BiNexus (May 27, 2014)

Jirou said:


> Rerequesting :33



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I had to cut frames from all but the last one.





*Spoiler*: __ 





These are all senior size, and have all the frames from the stocks, in case you'd like to wear them once you've gotten senior privileges. I could only put the last one in senior dimensions because the rest are quite large.






Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 please with a dotted border?



Here you are:


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2014)

if I can just get Levi drinking 150x200 plz


----------



## Katou (May 27, 2014)

starr said:


> if I can just get Levi drinking 150x200 plz




*Spoiler*: _is this okay?_


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Do you want it any faster or slower?

Words cropped

[SP][/SP]

Words not cropped

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please



[SP][/SP]

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

Too condensed again.


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

Motherfuck--


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2014)

thanks you two


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

What, like this?



and this?





starr said:


> thanks you two


Ooh, nice avi...


----------



## Marcο (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

Thanks to you both -- I'll go with Marco's. :33


----------



## Shaz (May 27, 2014)

Avatar of  please?

May be nice to have a few versions of colour manipulation.


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2014)

Copy/Pasta from old post, 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> What's up, fellas.
> 
> Crop and Resize Stark's head, and put it over Rob Lucci's.
> 
> ...






I just want to tweak Halcyon's edit up a bit. 

Could someone make this a gif... I would just want Stark to look from left to right every few seconds. 
So just to have his face flip every few seconds. 

It's supposed to be goofy, so don't try too hard. 

Will Rep.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

EDIT: wow, wrong thread


----------



## Halcyon (May 27, 2014)

Shaz said:


> Avatar of  please?
> 
> May be nice to have a few versions of colour manipulation.


gave it a shot


----------



## trance (May 27, 2014)

150x200 with a thin black border please?


----------



## Bansai (May 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a thin black border please?



​


----------



## trance (May 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:





Gin said:


> ​



Thank you!


----------



## Shaz (May 27, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> gave it a shot



Second one's perfect. Need to spread!


----------



## NW (May 27, 2014)

Could I have a gif ava of these two images (with a 2-3 second pause and a vibrating effect to cycle between them)? 


*Spoiler*: __ 









I made these myself so they're not anyone else's work or anything.


----------



## Sieves (May 27, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Could I have a gif ava of these two images (with a 2-3 second pause and a vibrating effect to cycle between them)?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



so this was fun. my first time trying something like this. i think it turned out alright 


*Spoiler*: __ 




this one is 3 sec hold with .1 sec blurs

this one is 2.5 sec hold with .07 sec blurs


----------



## Jirou (May 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


OHMYHOLY BABY MAVIS. Thank you so much! They're perfect! :WOW


----------



## Vampire Princess (May 27, 2014)

Badass wolf set?


----------



## Risyth (May 27, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Copy/Pasta from old post,
> 
> 
> I just want to tweak Halcyon's edit up a bit.
> ...


Normal:

AVI Size:


If it's not good enough, I can try to redo it.


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

Can I have these resized to 150x200 with a dotted please?


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Hi, Can I get a Set out of this please.
The German guy. On the right.

If need be. Cover the english guy with this.


----------



## NW (May 28, 2014)

Sieves said:


> so this was fun. my first time trying something like this. i think it turned out alright
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


These are great!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2014)

Roy Mustang or Edward Elric please :33


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

El Ni?o said:


> Hi, Can I get a Set out of this please.
> The German guy. On the right.
> 
> If need be. Cover the english guy with this.



AVIs:


*Spoiler*: __ 













Sig(ish?):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

senior sized avi please


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Sieves (May 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls







TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized avi please



it's kind of small for 150x200 (245x138), unless you wanted something other than a simple crop?


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2014)

File size too big..


----------



## Ftg07 (May 28, 2014)

Any Magi avatars/sets


----------



## Sieves (May 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> File size too big..


sorry. barely gah


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vengeance (May 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized avi please


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Roy Mustang or Edward Elric please :33


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Any Magi avatars/sets


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


>



Yay, thanks!


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Ftg07 (May 28, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


>



Thanks  ill use the second one once I find a sig for it


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (May 28, 2014)

150 x 200 ava please. transparent background , 150 x 200 (you can adjust width/height of the image however you want- i just need that 150 x 200 although the stock has different proportion) , thin border as in my current ava

thanks in advance.


----------



## Halcyon (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Magician (May 28, 2014)

Onizuka said:


> 150 x 200 ava please. transparent background , 150 x 200 (you can adjust width/height of the image however you want- i just need that 150 x 200 although the stock has different proportion) , thin border as in my current ava
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Normal:
> 
> AVI Size:
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the effort and all, but you must've misunderstood 
I'm going to re-quote myself, but I wanted his entire head to turn back and forth over Rob Lucci's head, like in this avatar, 
So I basically just wanted his head to turn to face from left to right every few seconds, as if he were darting around. Not too fast though. 


RobLucciRapes said:


> Copy/Pasta from old post,
> 
> 
> I just want to tweak Halcyon's edit up a bit.
> ...


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Hey, thanks for the effort and all, but you must've misunderstood
> I'm going to re-quote myself, but I wanted his entire head to turn back and forth over Rob Lucci's head, like in this avatar,
> So I basically just wanted his head to turn to face from left to right every few seconds, as if he were darting around. Not too fast though.



As per my contract:

[SP][/SP]


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

Can I have this one resized and with a thin black border please?



Can I have this resized and the image sharpened or just something to make her stand out more?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2014)

150x200 avatar please


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

Right:

[SP]

[/SP]


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this one resized and with a thin black border please?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have this resized and the image sharpened or just something to make her stand out more?



Okay then:

[SP]




[/SP]


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Okay then:
> 
> [SP]
> 
> ...



It seems you're trying to compress the images. I don't mind if you crop off some of the parts to get the right size so long as the face/main focus is there.


----------



## Risyth (May 28, 2014)

Can't say I'll ever understand this, but that's all right 

[sp]

[/sp]

I think I'll sharpen the second more, actually.

[SP]



[/SP]


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have this one resized and with a thin black border please?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have this resized and the image sharpened or just something to make her stand out more?







Like this?



Black Banana said:


> 150x200 avatar please


----------



## Halcyon (May 28, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> 150x200 avatar please


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## trance (May 28, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Like this?



That's it. Thanks! 



Risyth said:


> Can't say I'll ever understand this, but that's all right
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



I really appreciate the effort, man. I did give you a rep for being so difficult.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## trance (May 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please



Something like this?


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2014)

Too stretched


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (May 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## BiNexus (May 29, 2014)

Risyth said:


> *Can't say I'll ever understand this, but that's all right*
> 
> [sp]
> 
> ...



If you were to resize an image of, let's say, 800 x 600 to 150 x 200 without any prior cropping, you are going against its native ratio, and you'll get a distorted image (it will look distorted horizontally). You need to first crop an image so that the dimensions are the same ratio as what you would like your finished product to be, in this case something like 450 x 600 or 300 x 400. This will avoid any distortions that would be caused by resizing it as best as possible, and make the image more similar to the original. I hope this has been a clear explanation; if not you could very well Google "image stretches when I resize it" and browse the answers there.


----------



## Hellblazer (May 29, 2014)

Avatar with all three individually and a sig with all three.


----------



## Katou (May 29, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> Avatar with all three individually and a sig with all three.




*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Reduced the Size till the Size limit


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2014)

Avatars with borders please

[][][]

thanks!


----------



## Katou (May 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Avatars with borders please
> 
> [][][]
> 
> thanks!


----------



## Bansai (May 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Avatars with borders please
> 
> [][][]
> 
> thanks!



What kind of borders? I just used dotted ones for those because I didn't know what kind of borders you want. 
​
Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2014)

Thanks guys, these will do!


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2014)

Can I get as much as this in 150x200 as possible including Shinji?

One with no border, one with the same border that I currently have.

EDIT: this kind of border, same color


----------



## Sieves (May 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can I get as much as this in 150x200 as possible including Shinji?
> 
> One with no border, one with the same border that I currently have.
> 
> EDIT: this kind of border, same color



so..many..frames..
well enjoy 


*Spoiler*: __ 




 1x speed
  2x speed


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2014)

Brilliant job. Remind me to rep after I spread.

Actually, if I could pain you for a 1x speed one with a border, please?


----------



## Sieves (May 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Brilliant job. Remind me to rep after I spread.



yeaaaaah i'm a bit of a perfectionist so i mess around with them  the more options the better 

sure

edit:yeah, sure, since i'm not doing anything right now 
that will take a second, hold on


----------



## Sieves (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2014)

Avy 150 x 200 pls


----------



## Magician (May 29, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Avy 150 x 200 pls


----------



## Sieves (May 29, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Avy 150 x 200 pls







NINJAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDD  lol

wow the doflamingo in this thread


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2014)

Eh, I'll rep you both.

Appreciate it.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2014)

Would it be possible to get a solid black border around it?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2014)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2014)

150x200 please, one without border, one with same border that I have


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please, one without border, one with same border that I have



You currently have no border so I leave none


----------



## Bonly (May 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Can someone resize the above 150X200 with a red border please


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2014)

File size is too big.

And this border


----------



## Bansai (May 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> File size is too big.
> 
> And this border



Daddy will handle it.

I cut frames out in two different ways. 

Version 1:



Version 2:


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2014)

Thanks!  I'm 24'd again, so

IOU
Sieves
Gin


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Sheep (May 30, 2014)

Korra avys with a blue border?


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> Korra avys with a blue border?


----------



## SLB (May 30, 2014)

150x200 just on top of the words at the bottom. dotted border. :33


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Overhaul (May 30, 2014)

can someone make this transparent. and clean the edges around kishi's face. will rep twice.


----------



## 민찬영 (May 30, 2014)

Size 150x200 with dotted line border. The girl on the left side please....


----------



## Vengeance (May 30, 2014)

민찬영 said:


> Size 150x200 with dotted line border. The girl on the left side please....


----------



## 민찬영 (May 30, 2014)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone make this transparent. and clean the edges around kishi's face. will rep twice.





Kinda re drew the lines cause making those tiny threads transparent would be hell on earth.

Probs made the lines too thick though, idk. Maybe someone else can try for better results.


----------



## Overhaul (May 30, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Kinda re drew the lines cause making those tiny threads transparent would be hell on earth.
> 
> Probs made the lines too thick though, idk. Maybe someone else can try for better results.



I actually like the lines you drew. thanks,will rep a second time when i can.


----------



## trance (May 30, 2014)

150x200 with a pink border please.


----------



## Bansai (May 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a pink border please.





Border has the same color as the bitch's hair.


----------



## trance (May 30, 2014)

Gin said:


> Border has the same color as the bitch's hair.



Thanks man!


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Bonly (May 30, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Bansai (May 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


Sure thing. 

​


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2014)

Thanks, bro.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2014)

150x200 avy with black border pls


----------



## Bonly (May 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone put a red border on the above please


----------



## Katou (May 30, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> 150x200 avy with black border pls


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## trance (May 31, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this?


----------



## Zeno (May 31, 2014)

I need an avatar made with this please.


----------



## trance (May 31, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> I need an avatar made with this please.


----------



## Bonly (May 31, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Like this?



Yup, thank you my good sir


----------



## BiNexus (May 31, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> I need an avatar made with this please.



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 





I had to cut out some frames.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 31, 2014)

resiize please


----------



## Vengeance (May 31, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> resiize please


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 31, 2014)

150x200 avatar of Melkor.

Black borders. Thank You.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 31, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## Vengeance (May 31, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> 150x200 avatar of Melkor.
> 
> Black borders. Thank You.



It's too small, had to enlarge it:


Like this?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 31, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> It's too small, had to enlarge it:
> 
> 
> Like this?



Perfect. :33


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

this too pls


----------



## Bansai (May 31, 2014)

Here you go. 

​


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

back on the IOU list :byakuya


----------



## Gin (May 31, 2014)

Requesting some HQ Oberyn Martell avatars


----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

Frost said:


> Requesting some HQ Oberyn Martell avatars


----------



## Zeno (May 31, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


>





BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well rep, 24d.


----------



## Magician (May 31, 2014)

Frost said:


> Requesting some HQ Oberyn Martell avatars


----------



## trance (May 31, 2014)

150x200 with a purple border please?


----------



## Gin (May 31, 2014)

thanks gaiz, I'll rep you both when I can


----------



## Risyth (May 31, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a purple border please?



[SP][/SP]

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a purple border please?







Edit : Ninja'd


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 31, 2014)

Rounded like current avatar, dotted border, 150x200, and 175x250 please, and thank you.


----------



## Magician (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Katou (May 31, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Rounded like current avatar, dotted border, 150x200, and 175x250 please, and thank you.




*Spoiler*: _Not sure if i did it right_ 





Testing if i can see the dotted border




EDIT : ninja'd


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

150x200 please, text included :33

and one without


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 31, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Not sure if i did it right_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like something didn't go right.


----------



## Magician (May 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 please, text included :33
> 
> and one without


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

May I request that the one with text be slowed down a bit?


----------



## Magician (May 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> May I request that the one with text be slowed down a bit?


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

if I could also get this: 150x200


----------



## Risyth (May 31, 2014)

Best I can do


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2014)

It'll do nicely. 

24'd


----------



## Solace (May 31, 2014)

could I get this in 180x a good height? not necessarily 180x150, just something that's height looks nice! or do 150x200 if it's easier and I'll crop it later  get as much of Marlon as you can and if possible, Jellicent's eyes?



also this to something under 200x200:


----------



## Risyth (May 31, 2014)

...you're allowed 180 widths?


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2014)

_Senior avy pls. _


----------



## Katou (Jun 1, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Senior avy pls. _


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2014)

150x200 if possible please


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2014)

Null said:


> 150x200 if possible please







Edit: Here. This one looks better.


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Edit: Here. This one looks better.



I really want to neg you 

But thank you


----------



## Remyx (Jun 1, 2014)

A colored set out of this? Possibly removing the text as well?


----------



## Solace (Jun 1, 2014)

Risyth said:


> ...you're allowed 180 widths?



no 
i'm using them for something


----------



## Amante (Jun 1, 2014)

150x150 avatars?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 1, 2014)

Could someone senior size this one please?


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 1, 2014)

^


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 1, 2014)

150x200 10 px rounded corners


----------



## Risyth (Jun 1, 2014)

Not sure which is 10 pixels, so any of these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2014)

150x200 with a purple border please.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 2, 2014)

Can I get a 150X150 size please


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a purple border please.


Image isn't showing.


Bonly said:


> Can I get a 150X150 size please


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 2, 2014)

resize please :3


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 2, 2014)

Since it's my birthday, could someone make these into senior avys?


----------



## Katou (Jun 2, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> resize please :3







Black Sheep said:


> Since it's my birthday, could someone make these into senior avys?


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 2, 2014)

Wallachia said:


>



Thanks a lot


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 2, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> resize please :3



Made a uncut lower quality version:


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 2, 2014)

thanks to both, Vengeance I'm 24 hour'd now but I won't forget, thanks :33


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

150x200, no resizing


----------



## Marcο (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Bansai (Jun 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, no resizing



What exactly do you mean with "no resizing". No resizing as in "don't change the size of the original stock and just crop the avy out of it as it is" or "don't transform/stretch the original stock?"

This here was directly cropped out of the original stock:



And this one was cropped out of the original stock after being resized.



Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks, though. The first of the two is what I meant.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 2, 2014)

Imagine said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 2, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Solace (Jun 2, 2014)

lorde said:


> could I get this in 180x a good height? not necessarily 180x150, just something that's height looks nice! or do 150x200 if it's easier and I'll crop it later  get as much of Marlon as you can and if possible, Jellicent's eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> also this to something under 200x200:



reposting this :[


----------



## Imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

lorde said:


> reposting this :[





How's this?


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 2, 2014)

; 

150x200 and 175x250; ty in advance


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 2, 2014)

Imagine said:


>



Thanks bro.


----------



## Sieves (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> ;
> 
> 150x200 and 175x250; ty in advance


----------



## Solace (Jun 2, 2014)

Imagine said:


> How's this?



beyond perfect! thanks a bunch - repped xo


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 2, 2014)

ty, but i meant both versions for both pictures:/ i guess i wasn't clear enough sry

ps; im assuming of limited size but is there any way you could make the gif a bit slower and more.. normal?


----------



## Sieves (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> ty, but i meant both versions for both pictures:/ i guess i wasn't clear enough sry
> 
> ps; im assuming of limited size but is there any way you could make the gif a bit slower and more.. normal?


its fine


*Spoiler*: _here you go :)_


----------



## Evolution (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello.

Can someone make me a sig out of this? With the same type of border my avatar has and a few effects to make the girl look more 'divine'?

And an avatar out of this? Same border and effects like the sig.


Both senior size: 150x200 for the avatar, the sig is already scaled.
Will pay with rep.

Thank you.


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 2, 2014)

Shaz said:


> Can someone crop  into a 200x200 & 125x125 image for me, as well as rounded borders of 30px?
> 
> Also contain sharpened versions for both sizes.
> 
> ...



[sp]




[/sp]


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2014)

Can I get a 150x200 avatar of this some effects to make Homura stand out more and a dotted border?



Then, can I also get a 150x200 avatar of this with a rounded border and an additional 170x170 image with the same kind of border?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

150x200 ples


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

Requesting a 150x200 Avy of this []

with a border of this []




Stunna said:


> 150x200 ples


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 ples


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Gotta spread.


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 3, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Requesting a 150x200 Avy of this []
> 
> with a border of this [





Sorry, if the border isn't correct : (


----------



## Katou (Jun 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> Sorry, if the border isn't correct : (



Thank you  

Need to spread


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 3, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Then, can I also get a 150x200 avatar of this with a rounded border and an additional 170x170 image with the same kind of border?







like this?


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2014)

Yorie said:


> like this?



Thanks but that's only half my request.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

150x200 ples


----------



## Monochrome (Jun 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 ples


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread for you too.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

Actually, scratch that

this please, 150x200



so it looks like this


----------



## Bansai (Jun 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Actually, scratch that
> 
> this please, 150x200
> 
> ...



There you go. 

​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 3, 2014)

150x200 rounded corners, saturation.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 3, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> 150x200 rounded corners, saturation.





Like this?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 3, 2014)

Perfect, Thank you. :33


----------



## Impact (Jun 3, 2014)

Senior size


----------



## Risyth (Jun 3, 2014)

Let's see...

[SP]

[/SP]

Either of these?


----------



## trance (Jun 3, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size





Edit: My link is broken. Here it is again.


----------



## Impact (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks,  will rep both of you.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





EVO said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can someone make me a sig out of this? With the same type of border my avatar has and a few effects to make the girl look more 'divine'?
> 
> ...





Re-requesting.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2014)

How's this for the sig so far?

also, can I get this 150x200:


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2014)

you can be brutally honest btw -- just figured I'd take a shot


----------



## Katou (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Vengeance (Jun 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> How's this for the sig so far?
> 
> also, can I get this 150x200:



Here you go:


----------



## Magician (Jun 4, 2014)

Edit: double ninja'd.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks, guys. :33 Repped

btw, if it's been a couple days and I owe someone in here rep, hit my VMs

it's hard for setwhores to keep track of such things


----------



## Magician (Jun 4, 2014)

EVO said:


> Re-requesting.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you both. Guess the stock I provided wasn't that good as far as quality goes, but the end result is good enough. Though I do like Stunna's Sig a bit more, it looks softer but it's missing the borders. 
Can something be done about this?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can someone resize the above to 150X200 please


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 4, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 4, 2014)

EVO said:


> Re-requesting.



I was bored and this looked fun so I gave it a shot


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Jun 4, 2014)

Damn, Halcyon solo's.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 4, 2014)

Halcyon said:


> I was bored and this looked fun so I gave it a shot
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


So shinny, I like them. Thank you.
Can't rep you at the moment, but I'll do it as soon as I can.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 4, 2014)

Vengeance said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a 150x200 avatar of female Ranma (aka Ranko) Saotome from Ranma 1/2? I'd like to request one if so.


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 4, 2014)

Can anyone make a siggy out of this, preferably 300x550/400x550

Thank you in advance for anyone bothered to do this!


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Vitriol (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2014)

Lindsay said:


> Does anyone have a 150x200 avatar of female Ranma (aka Ranko) Saotome from Ranma 1/2? I'd like to request one if so.




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

Can I get a 150x200 avatar of this some saturation or something to make Homura stand out more and a dotted border please?


----------



## Jirou (Jun 5, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avatar of this some saturation or something to make Homura stand out more and a dotted border please?


I tried & I'm very sorry if you don't like the result. /hides


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 5, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avatar of this some saturation or something to make Homura stand out more and a dotted border please?


gave it a try too;


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

24'd right now but will rep you both when not.


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 5, 2014)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm incredibly grateful~


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2014)

150x200 avatars please


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 5, 2014)

Sunako said:


> 150x200 avatars please




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 5, 2014)

resize to 150x200 please :3



will rep/cred <3


----------



## Bansai (Jun 5, 2014)

Phanalax said:


> resize to 150x200 please :3
> 
> 
> 
> will rep/cred <3



Like this?

​


----------



## luminaeus (Jun 5, 2014)

perfect, thanks


----------



## Bansai (Jun 5, 2014)

You're welcome, man. And ditch the credit. I only resized it, nothing worth crediting someone for.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]TYFg_BN9OJo[/YOUTUBE]




Senior avi w/ black border please.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so muuuch 

 but the vikings ones ( ) are too big (>500kb), can you/someone please make them smaller?


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 5, 2014)

Sunako said:


> thank you so muuuch
> 
> but the vikings ones ( ) are too big (>500kb), can you/someone please make them smaller?



Sure:




Sorry for being so late...


----------



## Sunako (Jun 5, 2014)

wut. you're not late at all
thank you so much


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this?


----------



## Magician (Jun 5, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeno (Jun 5, 2014)

Star, that quality is sub par. I might rep you. 


YM, could you slow that down a bit and then it'd be perfect. Or would it jeopardize the quality?

Will rep, 24d.


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2014)

Damn. I was one-upped by Doffy himself.  



> Star, that quality is sub par. I might rep you.



Admittedly, that was a pretty half-assed attempt but whatever.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 5, 2014)

I did it too, but I didn't like the ratio so I deleted it


----------



## Magician (Jun 5, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Star, that quality is sub par. I might rep you.
> 
> 
> YM, could you slow that down a bit and then it'd be perfect. Or would it jeopardize the quality?
> ...


----------



## Zeno (Jun 5, 2014)

Excellent. Will rep.


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't know how to resize gifs 

Or do anything 

What am I doing here?


----------



## Krippy (Jun 5, 2014)

Looking for 150x200 avas of the joker  preferably not animated

Will rep twice


----------



## Risyth (Jun 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Looking for 150x200 avas of the joker  preferably not animated
> 
> Will rep twice



AC, just because 

[SP]  




[/SP]

--Actually, I'll do six if it's twice. 


--And that last one took forever. A few more As than AC, I guess. ww


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2014)

Just found some on google, and did some resizing and pleb-tier borders 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Edit: Bah, ninja'd on my first attempt to help someone in this thread


----------



## Risyth (Jun 5, 2014)

They still look good as heck to me, so who knows. 

I don't add borders unless they're requested, though. Just a personal thing.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Looking for 150x200 avas of the joker  preferably not animated
> 
> Will rep twice



Made a few. See if you like any of them. 

​


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2014)

I like the second and third image. 

I just added them in case. 

I guess it saves time and effort if they don't want them 

Edit: Gin just solo'd.
Edit: And so did Risyths's edit.


----------



## Risyth (Jun 5, 2014)

Now that's proper. +rep for that last homo-looking one.


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2014)

1st and 2nd are the best, imo.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 6, 2014)

I think imma go with Gin jr.'s

But repping everyone for the effort


----------



## Jagger (Jun 6, 2014)

Any Tywin Lannister avatars?


----------



## Rob (Jun 6, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Any Tywin Lannister avatars?




*Spoiler*: __ 









Just some resizing. 

I can add some effects if you want.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Bansai (Jun 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



​
Like this...?

Sorry, I didn't know where exactly to crop it and I didn't want to transform it either because that ruins the quality.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2014)

It's great, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 6, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2014)

150x200


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Magician (Jun 6, 2014)

Edit: Looks like Wallachia beat me too it.


----------



## Vice (Jun 6, 2014)

Moar Batman pl0x.


----------



## G (Jun 6, 2014)

avatars of Avdol


----------



## Katou (Jun 6, 2014)

Vice said:


> Moar Batman pl0x.







G said:


> avatars of Avdol


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Can someone resize the above to 150X200 please


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 6, 2014)

G said:


> avatars of Avdol







Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2014)

Sleipnyr said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you my good sir


----------



## Jagger (Jun 6, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, they look good!


----------



## Zeno (Jun 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]xGkHgeO1zWQ[/YOUTUBE]




3:28 - 3: 33 senior avi please


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 7, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeno (Jun 7, 2014)

The edges look a bit uneven. It'd be nice if you could fix that or just make it a rectangle.


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2014)

What the hell...


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 7, 2014)

150x200 avatar out of this please, feel free to use any effects or play around with it if you'd like.


----------



## Katou (Jun 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x200 avatar out of this please, feel free to use any effects or play around with it if you'd like.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x200 avatar out of this please, feel free to use any effects or play around with it if you'd like.



Regular:

​With additional effects:

​


----------



## Nordstrom (Jun 7, 2014)

Vae said:


> 150x200 avatar out of this please, feel free to use any effects or play around with it if you'd like.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2014)

150x200 please

no resizing, no text


----------



## Marcο (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone have a good Sabo set to use? will rep.


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2014)

What the hell...


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Transparent please.


----------



## Rob (Jun 7, 2014)

Testing, 



*Edit: *




*Edit2: *I hope they look good. I'm using Alt. Skin, so they are perfectly Transparent.  But I don't know about other skins.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 7, 2014)

Awesome.
It's perfect.
Thanks gentleman.


----------



## Magician (Jun 7, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Does anyone have a good Sabo set to use? will rep.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

150x200 pls

EDIT: This as well, please


----------



## Magician (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Arcana (Jun 8, 2014)

150 x 150 please


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 8, 2014)

Arcana said:


> 150 x 150 please


----------



## Arcana (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 8, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2014)

Here, Lukeward


----------



## Solace (Jun 8, 2014)

150x150 icons of May and/or Brendan from Pokemon, preferably some fanart of their new designs?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

preferably not resized -- just cropped


----------



## Marcο (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2014)

Edit: Oh, Marco's got it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, I owe you both


----------



## Oceania (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd like a ava.

150x200 rounded borders. 



of Ed wearing johnny's face. pls. :33


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2014)

Edit: Being subbed really comes in handy


----------



## Oceania (Jun 8, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Edit: Being subbed really comes in handy



oooo tank you. :33


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]P92wur4qBqc[/YOUTUBE]

0:53 to 0:58 please

150x200


----------



## Risyth (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay:


----------



## Morphine (Jun 9, 2014)

lana del rey gif avas 150 x 200 please


----------



## Panther (Jun 9, 2014)

can someone make me some senior size avy's from these?  

One version of the avy's without borders and another with dotted borders pls :33


----------



## Sunako (Jun 9, 2014)

x-men days of future past avatars pleasee!!!!


----------



## Itachі (Jun 9, 2014)

Panther said:


> can someone make me some senior size avy's from these?
> 
> One version of the avy's without borders and another with dotted borders pls :33




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## murasex (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunako said:


> x-men days of future past avatars pleasee!!!!



​
I tried it out. 
If you don't like 'em it's okay.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 9, 2014)

murasex said:


> ​
> I tried it out.
> If you don't like 'em it's okay.



I LOVE THEM!!!!!!1


----------



## Magician (Jun 9, 2014)

Morphine said:


> lana del rey gif avas 150 x 200 please


----------



## Kanki (Jun 9, 2014)

Is it possible to make this my avatar-size please?


----------



## Magician (Jun 9, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Is it possible to make this my avatar-size please?



Not much you could do with that without making it extremely blurry. So I found something similar.


----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2014)

The best I could do with my pleb-tier stuff I have access to, 



Edit: YM making me look bad here 
Edit 2: The one YM has is even better than the original... Damn.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

150 x 200 pls


----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Bansai (Jun 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150 x 200 pls



Had to cut out several frames again.

Actually I didn't, but I miss saying that.



Edit: Ninja'd (And sorry if it displayed the wrong image for a moment. My computer's fucked up right now)


----------



## Gin (Jun 9, 2014)

crop and resize to senior avy size, same quality pls


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Magician (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Thanks; gotta spread



Don't worry about the rep man 

Edit: You change your avatar an awful lot


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a problem.


----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2014)

It's ok,


----------



## trance (Jun 10, 2014)

150x200 with a black border please whilst still keeping the quality.


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## trance (Jun 10, 2014)

That was just luck that you got it like that and you're unworthy of any rep at all. 

Thanks, bruh.


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey, I might be a pleb, but I ain't a pleb


----------



## Morphine (Jun 10, 2014)

♦Young Master♦ said:


>




wow thank you


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2014)

150x200 plz




if you have to cut frames to make it fit please feel 
free to do so ^^.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 10, 2014)

starr said:


> 150x200 plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Panther (Jun 10, 2014)

Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 Is it possible to make the head in the RSM avy appear a little smaller so that you can see the collar with the tomoes ? kinda like this one  and the one with kid naruto so that you can see the first hokage's necklace ?


----------



## Itachі (Jun 10, 2014)

Panther said:


> Is it possible to make the head in the RSM avy appear a little smaller so that you can see the collar with the tomoes ? kinda like this one  and the one with kid naruto so that you can see the first hokage's necklace ?



Here you go.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Panther (Jun 10, 2014)

Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 That's perfect, thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jun 10, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



thanks


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2014)

can someone get rid of izuna and make the background transparent. I only want Tobirama. no resizing btw.I'll do that myself.

also,make me an avy out of this with a skinny black border around Tobirama's face. make sure you get his pierced ears in there.


will rep twice.


----------



## NW (Jun 10, 2014)

150x200 ava please.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 10, 2014)

Fusion said:


> 150x200 ava please.



There you go


----------



## Itachі (Jun 10, 2014)

Here you go.



Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)

Edit: If you make the sig smaller, the blur should go away. Sorry about that. I'm not even sure how it got blurry to begin with.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 10, 2014)

Personally I made another version of Tobi but his inside is transparent since it's a pencil draw



Dunno how that will work on a page with black or red background though


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)

Yea, I was going to do White to Transparent, bug I figured he might be using a different background


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2014)

nah,its cool,the blur goes away when i resize it like you said. will rep you again when i can.:3

edit: omg, i like Stelios version as  well.

will rep both of you twice.


----------



## Magician (Jun 10, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone get rid of izuna and make the background transparent. I only want Tobirama. no resizing btw.I'll do that myself.
> 
> also,make me an avy out of this with a skinny black border around Tobirama's face. make sure you get his pierced ears in there.
> 
> ...







Edit: Double ninja'd.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd use them all if I could.

thanks ♦Young Master♦.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 10, 2014)

Just cut the "wolf that turned sheep" on the first panel, make it transparent.
And do one for an avi.
Pls.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2014)

150x200 please, text cut out


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm actually asking for both an avi and a sig.
Thanks, anyways.
Also, could you fix the lower part since it's kinda blurred.(?)

Also, if possible, cut here too.(first panel)

If possible, make them of the same size.
And just do a gif of them. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey, sorry man. 

I'll get back to it later. I actually got to go. 

If someone else wants to, feel free though.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 10, 2014)

It's okay, man.
I'm not in a rush. 
I'll wear it for now.


----------



## trance (Jun 11, 2014)

150x200 with a dotted border please?


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I'm actually asking for both an avi and a sig.
> Thanks, anyways.
> Also, could you fix the lower part since it's kinda blurred.(?)
> 
> ...



I don't know how to make Gifs. 

So do you want me to re-do the first picture you wanted? (The one you're wearing right now) 

And do you want me to crop and Trans the second image as well? 

Or do you just want to wait until someone shows up who can make gifs?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 11, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> So do you want me to re-do the first picture you wanted? (The one you're wearing right now)


Yes, please.
The same size as the original.



> And do you want me to crop and Trans the second image as well?


Yep, same size as the first one if possible.



> Or do you just want to wait until someone shows up who can make gifs?


I could probably use an online gif maker or something.
Also, i'm wondering why there is a weird white surrounding the supposedly trans image on my avy.


----------



## murasex (Jun 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​
If you like it, please credit.


----------



## trance (Jun 11, 2014)

murasex said:


> ​
> If you like it, please credit.



Thank you!


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

@Zenith

It's probably because I didn't perfectly crop around it like I should have. (I was kind of rushing with yours) 
(White spots may still appear if you're not using Alt. Skin, I'm afraid  You might need to wait for someone who's actually good at this stuff to show up )


----------



## NW (Jun 11, 2014)

@Stelios and I t a c h i

Thanks!


----------



## trance (Jun 11, 2014)

150x200 please?


----------



## Itachі (Jun 11, 2014)

@Fusion

No prob.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

Edit: Reps for Deidara Avi. Deidara is fucking awesome.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2014)

_Transparency please. _


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

Uhm, the only thing that wasn't transparent was the blade... 

So if that's what you wanted...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Marcο (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## trance (Jun 11, 2014)

150x200 with some cool effects and a dotted border please. :33


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2014)

This 150x200 too, pls


----------



## trance (Jun 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This 150x200 too, pls



Here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 11, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Uhm, the only thing that wasn't transparent was the blade...
> 
> So if that's what you wanted...


_Thank you. :33_


----------



## Jirou (Jun 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with some cool effects and a dotted border please. :33



I hope it turned out fine. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Jun 11, 2014)

Jirou said:


> I hope it turned out fine.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks, m8. :33


----------



## Jagger (Jun 11, 2014)

Any Pokemon avatar? (Mostly the protagonists, not the pokemon itself).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 12, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Any Pokemon avatar? (Mostly the protagonists, not the pokemon itself).


----------



## Bansai (Jun 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Like this? 

​


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

Edit: Ginja'd


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah, thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Arcana (Jun 12, 2014)

150 x 150 please


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Arcana (Jun 12, 2014)

that was fast but can you resize it to 150 x 150 
since I'm not senior member yet


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2014)

150x220 pls


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

Wasn't sure if you typo'd, so, 

150x220


150x200


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jun 12, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Wasn't sure if you typo'd, so,
> 
> 150x220
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!
I'm 24d  will rep later


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't worry about it


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 12, 2014)

Arcana said:


> 150 x 150 please


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2014)

Maleficent gif avas 150x200


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 12, 2014)

Arcana said:


> 150 x 150 please





edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 12, 2014)

Morphine said:


> Maleficent gif avas 150x200




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks, mate


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

No problem 

(Your addiction needs to stop! It's tearing this family apart! )


----------



## Bonly (Jun 12, 2014)

Can someone get rid of the frame at the start(or is it the end?) which shows all of the Hokages for a brief second so it only shows their faces and could ya resize it to 150X200 please


----------



## Itachі (Jun 12, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone get rid of the frame at the start(or is it the end?) which shows all of the Hokages for a brief second so it only shows their faces and could ya resize it to 150X200 please



With the proportions of the stock I couldn't fit in all of the Hokages' hair and everything without stretching but I did the best I could. Also, your stock is pretty blurry for some reason.


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you my good sirs


----------



## Itachі (Jun 12, 2014)

No prob, Bonly.



RobLucciRapes said:


> Edit: Ninja'd.



If you select the proportions at the top like shown, you won't stretch it. :3

For this case I chose 150x200.


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks man! 

I don't actually have that program though.

I have different means of getting my work done


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]O3teQvTjnyc[/YOUTUBE]

150x200 

1:55 - 1:58

One with the same border I have right now, please


----------



## Remyx (Jun 12, 2014)

Can someone adjust the quality of this smiley? Make it look like it NF quality smilies?


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a tough one. 

Can you find the original stock?


----------



## Remyx (Jun 12, 2014)

I know someone here is good at making smilies.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

150x200 pls

one with a border like mine but with an orange one


----------



## Arcana (Jun 12, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> edit: Ninja'd



Thanks guys will rep both of you currently 24'd


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

@Stunna, like this?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup; thanks

file's too large tho


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

My program was goofing hard, so I couldn't make it transparent 



@Stunna 

I'm not sure how to fix that 

Edit: Wait, is this better, by any chance?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks anyway


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

This one?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2014)

No dice


----------



## Magician (Jun 12, 2014)

Rob, you made the dimensions 158x208.


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)

x∞

Thank you YM


----------



## Maerala (Jun 12, 2014)

Could someone resize this to 150x200?


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Iruel (Jun 13, 2014)

can i have this over a transparent background?

(As in the pyramid guy only)


----------



## Remyx (Jun 13, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> My program was goofing hard, so I couldn't make it transparent


Thanks for trying.

Maybe someone in here can still work on that transparency...


----------



## trance (Jun 13, 2014)

150x200 with no border please?


----------



## Bansai (Jun 13, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with no border please?


​
Like this?


----------



## trance (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep. Thanks!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2014)

150x200 of Finn and BMO, please. 

Sig of 500x300 of Finn and Jake, please


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of Finn and BMO, please.
> 
> Sig of 500x300 of Finn and Jake, please




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 13, 2014)

Remyx said:


> Thanks for trying.
> 
> Maybe someone in here can still work on that transparency...


Didn't see this before, sorry.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 13, 2014)

150x200 please :33


----------



## Magician (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2014)

150x200 pls



this too!


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2014)

thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Iruel (Jun 14, 2014)

Iruel said:


> can i have this over a transparent background?
> 
> (As in the pyramid guy only)



rerequesting x)


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2014)

I think this is my best Transparent piece yet


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jun 15, 2014)

150x200 ava please


----------



## trance (Jun 15, 2014)

Any 150x200 avatars of Kizaru from One Piece?


----------



## Zeno (Jun 15, 2014)

seniors ava

zoomed in close to his face is possible.


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Zeno (Jun 15, 2014)

more zoomed in, to barely get the rose


----------



## Iruel (Jun 15, 2014)

perfect :')
Now heres anotha!
Can I have , same over transparent background?

*Spoiler*: __ 



for the ones with 2 characters, I'd like to have _both_ of them in one image over transparency. :3


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> more zoomed in, to barely get the rose



You're such a neaty fuck! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kidding 

This good? Or do you not want the whole hat in either?


----------



## Magician (Jun 15, 2014)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> 150x200 ava please







Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150x200 avatars of Kizaru from One Piece?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

150x200 of Sora, please, with a border like mine but silver
and a second one slowed down a bit as well


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2014)

Edit: Second one goofed, hold on.

Edit2: 



Note: I compressed them to get both arms/hands in there. And I'm not sure if you wanted the silver/white borders on the slowed-down one, so I just left it out.

Edit3: They look awfully grainy  (I'll edit again if I can fix it)

Edit4: I'm not sure what's doing that  Sorry.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes, a border on the slowed down one, please


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2014)

Sorry again, for the blur


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

I appreciate the effort nonetheless.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2014)

Can I get this cropped to 150x200?


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Blαck (Jun 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can I get this cropped to 150x200?





Edit- ninja'd


----------



## Magician (Jun 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can I get this cropped to 150x200?





Edit: Double ninja'd.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 15, 2014)

Can someone put a little sharpening on my avatar, and a bit more saturation on it, with a dotted border?


----------



## Magician (Jun 15, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Can someone put a little sharpening on my avatar, and a bit more saturation on it, with a dotted border?





Like this?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 15, 2014)

Anyone have any Naruto/Yondaime avatars (175x250) that I could use and select from for the foreseeable future?

EDIT: Almost forgot, but some DBZ ones would be awesome too!


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 16, 2014)

_
*Spoiler*: Avatar 





Resize to 150 x 200.





*Spoiler*: Signature 





480 for the width, resize height proportionally. 




Please and thank you. _


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 16, 2014)

Avatar with black borders and a sig from this




please.


----------



## Rob (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ceria (Jun 16, 2014)

Can i get someone to cut these people out of this image, make them have a transparent background? 

Thanks and reps!


----------



## Rob (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh man that's gonna be a pain. 

I'll try it. Not now though. Later. Tomorrow. Maybe. 

Someone else can give it a go.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2014)

can I get the thumbs up in this, please? 150x200

but not the text in the bottom left corner, preferably


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2014)

this 150x200 too pls


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

@Stunna, I only did the second one. I would need to do a lot of compressing for the first one. I'll leave that to a pro.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 17, 2014)

150x200 dotted border 5 px corners please.


----------



## Iruel (Jun 17, 2014)

Iruel said:


> perfect :')
> Now heres anotha!
> Can I have , same over transparent background?
> 
> ...



/10chacter


----------



## Ceria (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks man, damn i just repped you too for another thing. I'll do it again soon.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks, Lucci.



150x200 pls, cropped, same quality


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, cropped, same quality


----------



## Hellblazer (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

@Hellblazer, Compressed, sorry, 


*Spoiler*: __ 









@Ceria, here, I cropped it, so the space between the right border of your post and your sig aren't that far apart. 

Oh, and you don't have to cred me


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> *Spoiler*: Avatar
> 
> 
> ...


_Re-request. Also, please give the sig the same border as the avatar. _


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2014)

resize 



150x200


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 17, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> 150x200 dotted border 5 px corners please.



**


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

@Iron Man 

I would do it, but I have no idea how to do dotted borders


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 17, 2014)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _Re-request. Also, please give the sig the same border as the avatar. _



Here you are:


*Spoiler*: __ 











starr said:


> resize
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200



Here you are:


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 17, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Iron Man
> 
> I would do it, but I have no idea how to do dotted borders



It's easy you get a checkerboard pattern, define it as a pattern, and when you go to add a stroke you use the checker board pattern, and just make it so small it looks like dots.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jun 17, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



_Thank you! _


----------



## Turrin (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm hoping that someone can make a color'd and cleaned Sig and Avatar Set out of these images. I'll rep the hell out anyone who can:


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Marcο (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2014)

@Turrin

I color these good enough? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magician (Jun 18, 2014)

**


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 18, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Turrin
> 
> I color these good enough?
> 
> ...



Dude...what are those?


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Turrin
> 
> I color these good enough?
> 
> ...



LelRob.


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 18, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> **



You mean like this?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

150x200, pls, cropped. If resized, please maintain as much quality as possible


----------



## Lulu (Jun 18, 2014)

Crop & resize to senor size. Thank you


----------



## Bansai (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, pls, cropped. If resized, please maintain as much quality as possible



Had to cut out a few frames again. 

​
@Luey

​


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

This too pls



EDIT: actually, this, with no text:


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2014)

Edit: Oh shit, super-ninja.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This too pls
> 
> EDIT: actually, this, with no text:


moving  up


----------



## Turrin (Jun 18, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Turrin
> 
> I color these good enough?
> 
> ...


The effort is certainly there, but the color choices leave something to be desired


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> moving  up



Hope this works.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

could I get more Sonic in it? Maybe resizing it so it's smaller?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 18, 2014)

150x200



10px corners


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> could I get more Sonic in it? Maybe resizing it so it's smaller?



I was able to get more of his head this time. Forgive me for not being very skilled. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jun 18, 2014)

no, you're fine 

one other thing, tho: is it stretched? It looks a little stretched


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> no, you're fine
> 
> one other thing, tho: is it stretched? It looks a little stretched



Here is a non-stretched version if you still want it:


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 19, 2014)

Can someone make a good pic focused on the crying guy.
Within sig limits, of course.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

Okay guys [YOUTUBE]oOgQnScenC4[/YOUTUBE]

avatar of 1:17-1:19 10 px corners, and a  bit of saturation 150x200

Also a sig from this 

again a bit of saturation, 20 px corners, and around 280 px high

For the avatar I just want her catching the Luma if you cant do the entire 1:17-1:19.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2014)

something with Chris Pine please pek


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 19, 2014)

Can i get a 150 x 200 for this  an a nice white dotted border if possible ?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Can i get a 150 x 200 for this  an a nice white dotted border if possible ?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this but it does not work... if you can make this one work like cutting a frame or something and just add a white dotted border.



There's a bit of a quality loss because I had to make it bigger but here: 

If you can find another image of Jaqen that's bigger I can try and make a better looking one.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 19, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> There's a bit of a quality loss because I had to make it bigger but here:
> 
> If you can find another image of Jaqen that's bigger I can try and make a better looking one.



i have this  i wanted the writing with "Only death may pay for life"


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> i have this  i wanted the writing with "Only death may pay for life"



Is this better? :33


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> something with Chris Pine please pek



Here's like a shit ton of stuff I found/made. If you like any of them and you want them resized just let me know. 

Avis:


*Spoiler*: __ 



























Sigs:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lulu (Jun 19, 2014)

Gin said:


> Had to cut out a few frames again.
> 
> ​
> @Luey
> ...



Thank you very much sir.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 19, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Here's like a shit ton of stuff I found/made. If you like any of them and you want them resized just let me know.
> 
> Avis:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 19, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Is this better? :33



Its perfect. I will give you cake if you can add me a yellow border or a nice small border that works.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 19, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Its perfect. I will give you cake if you can add me a yellow border or a nice small border that works.



You mean like this? :33


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jun 19, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> You mean like this? :33



Yes but not that thick... 

I know I kind ask to much so if you want just tell me how you added the border and I will do it 

+rep for all the help


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Okay guys [YOUTUBE]oOgQnScenC4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> avatar of 1:17-1:19 10 px corners, and a  bit of saturation 150x200
> 
> ...



Bump


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2014)

resized and cropped to 150x200 pls

one with the same border I have, one without


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 19, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you, Rob. Will rep once I'm unsealed.


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2014)

If you're sealed, don't worry about it man  

@Stunna,


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep, yep


----------



## Luciana (Jun 19, 2014)

Ooops, too slow 
I made it with the border here 


gotta become faster


----------



## Rob (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh, didn't even realize you wanted a version with a border. 

Well, good think Luciana took care of it  

(Borders are annoying anyway )


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2014)

150x200, please 

without the stuff at the bottom


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 19, 2014)

Nvm doing it myself.


----------



## Luciana (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread


----------



## Oceania (Jun 20, 2014)

There any good 150x200 avas that have Roberta from black lagoon out there?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Oceania said:


> There any good 150x200 avas that have Roberta from black lagoon out there?



I found this:


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I get a dotted border around my current avatar and this:


----------



## Bansai (Jun 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can I get a dotted border around my current avatar and this:



You can

​


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2014)

'Preciate it.


----------



## Arcana (Jun 20, 2014)

150 x 150 please


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Arcana said:


> 150 x 150 please


----------



## Arcana (Jun 20, 2014)

If only I had senior membership


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Arcana said:


> If only I had senior membership



Woops, I forgot.


----------



## Arcana (Jun 20, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Woops, I forgot.



Thanks 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll get there just wait


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 20, 2014)

Could someone please make this 175 by 250? Or whatever the new ridiculous large avatar limits are.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Could someone please make this 175 by 250? Or whatever the new ridiculous large avatar limits are.



175 x 250:



150 x 200:


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 20, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> 175 x 250:
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 200:



Phenomenal. Thank you.


----------



## trance (Jun 20, 2014)

Any 150x200 avatars of Zelda characters?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150x200 avatars of Zelda characters?



Enjoy:















Sorry there was nothing good of Vaati and lelZelda.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 20, 2014)

150x200: 




150x150: 





will rep thrice


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

kyochi said:


> 150x200:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2014)

@Kyochi 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Edit: Ninja'd by 4 seconds 
Edit2: Not sure if you wanted the subs in the second one (I assumed you wanted a reaction gif, so I kept it)


----------



## kyochi (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll rep you both thrice  THANK YOU 


EDIT: I did want the subs in  thanks!


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2014)

I got it right


----------



## Cord (Jun 20, 2014)

Illumi Zoldyck avatars please. 160x250 with dotted border if possible.



Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2014)

Still don't know how to do dotted borders like a straight-up pleb 

Props for Illumi though. 

He's my favorite HxH character on good days. 

Very under-appreciated.


----------



## Cord (Jun 20, 2014)

Ah, thin black borders will do fine. 

Yeah, he's awesome.  

Twisted, loving older brothers are interesting characters.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Illumi Zoldyck avatars please. 160x250 with dotted border if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I made these, I have no clue how to put dotted borders on them though:













I think I might be able to do a black line border if you like them.


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Ah, thin black borders will do fine.
> 
> Yeah, he's awesome.
> 
> Twisted, loving older brothers are interesting characters.



I wouldn't mind an Illumi set either. 

Might get one some time in the future. 

And yes, Shonen needs more of him


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 21, 2014)

Cordelia said:


> Illumi Zoldyck avatars please. 160x250 with dotted border if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



See if you like any of these:


----------



## FeiHong (Jun 21, 2014)

Could someone get me a Nightwing Logo 125 x 125 or 150 x 150?


----------



## mootz (Jun 21, 2014)

can I get this resized to fit 150 200 avy


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 21, 2014)

mootz said:


> can I get this resized to fit 150 200 avy


----------



## Evolution (Jun 21, 2014)

A semi big request.
Can someone resize these to 150x200 while also keeping the quality?


And this: can someone remove that sign on the upper left side and then resize it to fit as a signature?


Thanks, will pay with rep.


----------



## Luciana (Jun 21, 2014)

fixed fuck up


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2014)

please


----------



## Evolution (Jun 21, 2014)

Luciana said:


> fixed fuck up


Thank you very much.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Morphine said:


> please


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 21, 2014)

Morphine said:


> please


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 21, 2014)

Can I get this transparent? 

Thanks by now. :33


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I get this transparent?
> 
> Thanks by now. :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks a huch! 

I gotta spread some though


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 21, 2014)

Is this possible to resize this to 1650x1650 while keeping it quality enough for a print? 



I know it's not a vector but I'm pretty green in this stuff so maybe someone talented would know how to do it... I would lov you forever (if I were a woman I'd have your kids)


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2014)

How does one enlarge but maintain quality 

I need a tutor.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 21, 2014)

^You can't.

150x200
Red borders


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 21, 2014)

damn  **


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2014)

Edit: When I save that picture, I saved it as "Black Guy"


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 21, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Edit: When I save that picture, I saved it as "Black Guy"



Thank you, Rob. I owe you a grand total of two reps.

And, . 
>That's Lil muthafuckin' Wayne, bitch.

Now if only someone can get me a sig to go with it.


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2014)

Why do you owe me two?  

Not that I mind 

Oh yea,  Little Wang  That guy


----------



## Luciana (Jun 21, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> How does one enlarge but maintain quality
> 
> I need a tutor.




Depends of the pic  
If it's over 72 dpi, you can enlarge until 72 dpi, and wont be noticeable (but you can't print it, for printing 200dpi+)
If it's not that complicated, you might be able to vector it, but a large and high dpi image is needed there, too.


----------



## Rob (Jun 21, 2014)

"dpi"?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> "dpi"?



Dots per inch.


----------



## Luciana (Jun 21, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> "dpi"?



Basically, the quality of the image when it was scanned or made. It's probably the most important attribute. 
Indeed, how many dots per inch are there. The more there are, the more you can increase an image.
You can check an image's dpi on it's properties.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 21, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


>



Thanks, breh.
Good taste.


----------



## Table (Jun 22, 2014)

Can I have this made into a 150x200 avatar with a thin border?  Can't decide on the colour, but maybe like, black, or taupe, or a dark blue?  I'm not too picky.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 22, 2014)

Table said:


> Can I have this made into a 150x200 avatar with a thin border?  Can't decide on the colour, but maybe like, black, or taupe, or a dark blue?  I'm not too picky.



I made one with no border and eight with different borders. If you don't like any of them, I can add any other kind of boder you like. 

​


----------



## Table (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks! Now I just need to decide which one to use


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 22, 2014)

Senior size avy with black border, no border please.


----------



## Bonly (Jun 22, 2014)

Can some resize the gif to 150X200 please


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2014)

@bobop

You want borders, but you don't want borders... wat


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 22, 2014)

requesting a 150x200 avatar from this pls


*Spoiler*: __ 





centered around this lone soldier


----------



## Bonly (Jun 22, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


>




Thank you my good sir


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2014)

I screwed up the dimensions by a little, but didn't feel like taking those 3 seconds out of my day again, so I compressed it by a few pixels. 

It didn't seem that bad though.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 22, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @bobop
> 
> You want borders, but you don't want borders... wat


I want 2 versions. One with border, and the other without.


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Iskandar (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks Rob.
Wait can you edit the 2, it's over the size limit of 500 kb.


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2014)

make this into an avy plz, resize and crop, no borders

thnx


----------



## Bansai (Jun 22, 2014)

starr said:


> make this into an avy plz, resize and crop, no borders
> 
> thnx



Like this?
​


----------



## santanico (Jun 22, 2014)

perfecto                     !


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2014)

A 150x200 resize and a fire orange border would be repreciated.


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2014)

Could I post here requesting someone find a specific stock? I have an avatar I want enlarged, but the user doesn't remember where he got the stock


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Hero said:


> Could I post here requesting someone find a specific stock? I have an avatar I want enlarged, but the user doesn't remember where he got the stock



What exactly do you want? Do you want the website where the stock is from or the character or the stock itself? Link it anyway and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 22, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> A 150x200 resize and a fire orange border would be repreciated.



Like this?



I took a color from Ace's flames in your signature. I can pick a different color or make you a multicolored one, though.


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> A 150x200 resize and a fire orange border would be repreciated.


I tried it out as well.  You don't have to use them if you don't like 'em. :]


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you. 

Can you just resize without cropping though?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2014)

murasex said:


> I tried it out as well.  You don't have to use them if you don't like 'em. :]



Saved for future use! Thanks sexy!


----------



## Bansai (Jun 22, 2014)

You can but I'd have to transform it. 

This would be the result.

​
I could also try to extend the top of the avy, though. That way I wouldn't have to transform it.


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> What exactly do you want? Do you want the website where the stock is from or the character or the stock itself? Link it anyway and I'll see if I can help.





I know the character. I want to know where/the website this stock was originally from


----------



## Marcο (Jun 22, 2014)

Hero said:


> I know the character. I want to know where/the website this stock was originally from


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Hero said:


> I know the character. I want to know where/the website this stock was originally from



Here you go:


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2014)

God damn you guys did that so easily . Thank you both so much. I've been looking forever honestly


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Gin said:


> You can but I'd have to transform it.
> 
> This would be the result.
> 
> ...



This works; danke schon!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2014)

cropped to 150x200 pls


----------



## Marcο (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to 150x200 pls





EDIT: Oh wow, I got ninja'ed.


----------



## murasex (Jun 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to 150x200 pls






I tried. 

EDIT; Everyone tried it it seems.


----------



## Nim (Jun 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to 150x200 pls



Where is that from? :0


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> Where is that from? :0



Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## Shingy (Jun 22, 2014)

can i get a senior size of Zephyr, thanks 

with dotted borders


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2014)

Dotted 


fucking 



Borders 






Hey Shingpoopoo


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 22, 2014)

EDIT: Fuck, IDK how to do borders mango.


----------



## Shingy (Jun 22, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Dotted
> 
> 
> fucking
> ...



it's alright robbie :ignoramus



нιѕσкα said:


> EDIT: Fuck, IDK how to do borders mango.



looks nice i'll take it


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 22, 2014)

Shingy said:


> looks nice i'll take it




*Spoiler*: _Here's the dotted borders_


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 23, 2014)

Can someone put the quote "If you say you cannot understand then do not condemn it" in the white space of this  and can you make the text blue(or at least so it works well with the pic) and fancy/nice. Thanks in advance to anyone who might do this!


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 23, 2014)

Re-requesting
Senior avy. 3 versions (black border, no border, dotted border). Pay attention to the file size, please.


RLR did it yesterday, but it was over the size limit. It seems he miss my post edit.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 23, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Re-requesting
> Senior avy. 3 versions (black border, no border, dotted border). Pay attention to the file size, please.
> 
> 
> RLR did it yesterday, but it was over the size limit. It seems he miss my post edit.



Black border version:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 23, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Re-requesting
> Senior avy. 3 versions (black border, no border, dotted border). Pay attention to the file size, please.
> 
> 
> RLR did it yesterday, but it was over the size limit. It seems he miss my post edit.






EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Set out of this please, black borders for sig and ava


Will rep and cred

:33


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Set out of this please, black borders for sig and ava
> 
> 
> Will rep and cred
> ...



Here:

Avi 

Sig 

Let me know if you want a bigger border and no need to cred.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 23, 2014)

Can some one clean this up for me?
Will Rep in return.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 23, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Here:
> 
> Avi
> 
> ...



May I get an ava that only focuses on the head portion?

Does bigger border mean bigger sig? If it is, I'd like to request my sig to be a bit bigger

Repped


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> May I get an ava that only focuses on the head portion?
> 
> Does bigger border mean bigger sig? If it is, I'd like to request my sig to be a bit bigger
> 
> Repped



Sure, I'll do it as soon as I can, I'm not at my PC right now though.

Err, the only way I could make it bigger is by making it higher vertically but them I'd have to crop it horizontally or else it would go over the sig limits. I can make it a vertical one if you want.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks man.

No need to modify the sig, I just thought I won't go over sig limits so I tried to ask


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> No need to modify the sig, I just thought I won't go over sig limits so I tried to ask



Sorry for the delay:


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you very much :33


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 24, 2014)

Senior sized avatar out of this please, feel free to play around with effects if you want.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> Senior sized avatar out of this please, feel free to play around with effects if you want.



Here:


----------



## Nim (Jun 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> Senior sized avatar out of this please, feel free to play around with effects if you want.


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 24, 2014)

Vae said:


> Senior sized avatar out of this please, feel free to play around with effects if you want.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 24, 2014)

Senior avatar, black & white border, I'd like the gif the loop perfectly (he opens his eyes, talks, and then closes them again)

Same thing here.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 24, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Senior avatar, black & white border, I'd like the gif the loop perfectly (he opens his eyes, talks, and then closes them again)
> 
> Same thing here.



Like this?

​The second one doesn't have the required height to be a senior size avatar. I could enlarge it but the quality would become even worse. Whether you want that or not is up to you.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 24, 2014)

I warned you of the loss of quality, so if you complain about it anyway, I'll eat you alive. Just so you know.

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 24, 2014)

That sounds kinky Gin. Can you do that to me even if I don't complain?


----------



## Rob (Jun 24, 2014)

What


----------



## Bansai (Jun 24, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> That sounds kinky Gin. Can you do that to me even if I don't complain?



Meet me somewhere where no one could hear you scream. 

@Jae - Did you actually want the second one to loop? You said "Same thing here", so I can't tell if you were only refering to the borders or also to the loop.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 24, 2014)

That quality focken sucks Gin. 





It's fine though, just how I wanted. I never expected it to look so comical however.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2014)

150x200 of the chick, pls, same quality


----------



## Marcο (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Can someone resize this to 150x200 for me and make it super nice. Will rep and love forever. Just a thin border.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 25, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Can someone resize this to 150x200 for me and make it super nice. Will rep and love forever. Just a thin border.



My take in this
Dark Bloody Rose

Transparent Rose


----------



## santanico (Jun 25, 2014)

avy resize or crop & no borders


----------



## Marcο (Jun 25, 2014)

starr said:


> avy resize or crop & no borders


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2014)

starr said:


> avy resize or crop & no borders



Here:


----------



## Zeno (Jun 25, 2014)

Senior ava. Just Mihawk's facial area please, no loss of kawaiilitee. Throw a thin black border on that.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 25, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Senior ava. Just Mihawk's facial area please, no loss of kawaiilitee. Throw a thin black border on that.





Lemme know if you want something less close-up.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 25, 2014)

Can you crop it so it doesn't include the green part and put on my black border?


----------



## Zeno (Jun 25, 2014)

Yup it is. I'll pay for it... in time. 

edit: I'm getting criticisms for this concrete thick border. 1-2 px would be appreciated.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 25, 2014)

may I have a ava. 

size 150x200 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 26, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Yup it is. I'll pay for it... in time.
> 
> edit: I'm getting criticisms for this concrete thick border. 1-2 px would be appreciated.


----------



## Zeno (Jun 26, 2014)

Changed my mind, I need rounded edges on my current avatar now. Game of cat and mouse, I know, but I'll pay you.


----------



## trance (Jun 26, 2014)

150x200 with rounded borders and some sorta enhancing effects please.


----------



## Stelios (Jun 26, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with rounded borders and some sorta enhancing effects please.



mm how's this?



or this


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 26, 2014)

Oceania said:


> may I have a ava.
> 
> size 150x200
> 
> [sp][/sp]



How's this:


----------



## Bansai (Jun 26, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Changed my mind, I need rounded edges on my current avatar now. Game of cat and mouse, I know, but I'll pay you.



My are you a demanding bitch, Jae.

​


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 26, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with rounded borders and some sorta enhancing effects please.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 26, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> How's this:



may I have rounded borders? sorry I forgot to put that in. >.<


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 26, 2014)

Oceania said:


> may I have rounded borders? sorry I forgot to put that in. >.<



Like dis:


----------



## trance (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks, mate.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

Could somebody resize this to sig size and give it a white border?


----------



## Bansai (Jun 26, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Could somebody resize this to sig size and give it a white border?



This is the highest sig size allowed. If you want it to be smaller, tell me. 
​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

Gin said:


> This is the highest sig size allowed. If you want it to be smaller, tell me.
> ​



That's fine. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 26, 2014)

Alright, but here are some smaller versions just in case. And feel free to tell me if you want a thicker, thinner or a completely different border if you're not fine with this one. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

I went ahead and used the second one. 

Would you mine making a 150x200 avy of this though?


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2014)

Something is up.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 26, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> I went ahead and used the second one.
> 
> Would you mine making a 150x200 avy of this though?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thanks.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 26, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Like dis:



oh bby. :33


----------



## Zeno (Jun 26, 2014)

I need an avatar of Mihawk's facial area, with a transparent background. Make sure to get the whole hat...


----------



## Rob (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## familyparka (Jun 26, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> I need an avatar of Mihawk's facial area, with a transparent background. Make sure to get the whole hat...



Is any of these okay?
​
Edit: Annabeth is always reminding me when I get ninja'd ._.


----------



## Rob (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, you have a higher chance of getting what he _really _wanted, so it's all good


----------



## Zeno (Jun 26, 2014)

What happened to the top of his hat? 



I like the first one that's close up, but the hat has come kind of dent in it.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> What happened to the top of his hat?
> 
> 
> 
> I like the first one that's close up, but the hat has come kind of dent in it.



Here's the first one without the dent:


----------



## Zeno (Jun 27, 2014)

Does this mean I have to rep all 3 of you?


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2014)

Obviously, duh Jaeden


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2014)

Naturally.


----------



## trance (Jun 27, 2014)

Any 150x200 avis of Pyrrha from RWBY?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150x200 avis of Pyrrha from RWBY?



Here:


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2014)

Will appreciate it if someone could make a transparent version of this:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jun 27, 2014)

Dream said:


> Will appreciate it if someone could make a transparent version of this:


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you. <3


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Impact (Jun 27, 2014)

Senior size avy from this with thin black borders?


----------



## Bansai (Jun 27, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size avy from this with thin black borders?



​
Like this?


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2014)

Will this do? 



Edit: Ginja'd.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 27, 2014)

By the way Croc, I also have an alternative for you. 

I made this

​
out of this 

*Spoiler*: __ 








It has a better quality and I erased the text.


----------



## trance (Jun 27, 2014)

Any 150x200 BioShock-related avatars?


----------



## familyparka (Jun 27, 2014)

Could someone please make the gif in my signature a transparency?


----------



## Impact (Jun 27, 2014)

Gin said:


> By the way Croc, I also have an alternative for you.
> 
> I made this
> 
> ...



The quality is definitely better with this one,  thanks I'll be taking it 24'd at the moment


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't save it as a gif for some reason. Is that an issue on my part?


----------



## familyparka (Jun 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Here you go, hope it's good.


----------



## Luciana (Jun 27, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I can't save it as a gif for some reason. Is that an issue on my part?



Fixed now. It was because the link had .jpg instead of .gif. 
Weird the animation was still visible o_O.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Evolution (Jun 27, 2014)

Can someone please make me an avatar out of this with dotted border and a white line between the border and image?

Senior size: 150x200.

Will pay with rep.
Thanks


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 27, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Could someone please make the gif in my signature a transparency?



Gave it a shot:


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150x200 BioShock-related avatars?



Here:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















EVO said:


> Can someone please make me an avatar out of this with dotted border and a white line between the border and image?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





Unfortunately I only know how to create solid coloured borders but if someone wants to just add them on for me they can.


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 28, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone please make me an avatar out of this with dotted border and a white line between the border and image?
> 
> Senior size: 150x200.
> 
> ...





I just added the border to Hisoka's avy


----------



## Evolution (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks you guys, it's awesome.


----------



## Viper (Jun 29, 2014)

150x200 ASAP pls.


----------



## Gin (Jun 29, 2014)

Viper said:


> 150x200 ASAP pls.




image was broken m8


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2014)

cropped to 150x200 please, one in a dotted border with a 2-thick white interior


----------



## Bansai (Jun 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> cropped to 150x200 please, one in a dotted border with a 2-thick white interior



Is this what you meant?
​


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2014)

I'd hoped for the same size as the stock, but it works. Thanks.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 29, 2014)

Ah, like no resizing but only cropping? Will work on it right away.

Edit:

Only cropping it required me to cut out a few frames again, but here you go.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 29, 2014)

, , , ,  


please resize to 150x200 :c


----------



## Rob (Jun 29, 2014)

@Kyochi, 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 29, 2014)

kyochi said:


> , , , ,
> 
> 
> please resize to 150x200 :c



Here are some alternate versions, figured you might want them without the text, plus I couldn't resist, Teen Wolf is da bomb.


----------



## kyochi (Jun 30, 2014)

thank you both! and I hate to say this, but none of those gifs work for me lol 



the sizes are all wrong :v


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2014)

Can you explain what you want in each?


----------



## kyochi (Jun 30, 2014)

just for the gifs to work 

some of those went past the 500 KB limit 


I can't resize gifs on this laptop so I was wondering if someone could do me the favour


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2014)

kyochi said:


> just for the gifs to work
> 
> some of those went past the 500 KB limit
> 
> ...



Oooooooh, okay so if I size them down you're fine with them? 

Sorry about that, I've been using something new for resizing that makes it easier but it doesn't note the file size. Give me a sec and I'll fix that for you.

EDIT: seems like the gif of Mason is good, here are the others though:



The one of Malia walking was too big so I needed to remove every second frame, sorry about that.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2014)

Resize to 150x200 pls.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 30, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Resize to 150x200 pls.



Had to cut a fuck load of frames out of both of them to keep it under the file size limit. 

​


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2014)

150x200 with a rounded border please?


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 30, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a rounded border please?



Here you go


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2014)

150x200 please, with a dotted border like my current one


----------



## Bansai (Jun 30, 2014)

Had to cut out a few frames. 

​


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2014)

Much obliged.

File size seems to still be too big.


----------



## Bansai (Jun 30, 2014)

Ugh, Photoshop told me it's exactly 500 KB. Must be 501 KB in reality. Well fuck it. This should work.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 30, 2014)

Gin said:


> Had to cut a fuck load of frames out of both of them to keep it under the file size limit.
> 
> ​



thank you pek


----------



## trance (Jun 30, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Here you go



Very much appreciated. 

24'd right now but I got you.


----------



## Firo (Jun 30, 2014)

First time posting here.



150 x 200 with rounded borders.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> First time posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here:


----------



## Firo (Jun 30, 2014)

Ares said:


> Here:



Thanks. I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Cord (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Stelios (Jun 30, 2014)

mm how's this




let me know if there's a pixel flying in black bg in grey where i am it seems fine.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2014)

Here: 

If you ever have any transparency requests in the future please feel free to drop by my shop as I specialize in them. :33


----------



## Cord (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks, all of you.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

150x200 of both pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of both pls



Here:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

File sizes too large.


----------



## Bansai (Jul 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 of both pls



Had to cut out more than half of the frames out of both of them. What a surprise. 
​
I also made the first one a bit slower. I can make it even slower if you like, but because I had to cut out so many frames, the movement would be less fluent.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> File sizes too large.



The one of Donald is way too big but here:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

... 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jul 1, 2014)

An avatar (150x200)


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> An avatar (150x200)



Here:


----------



## Bansai (Jul 1, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> An avatar (150x200)


​
There you go.

Edit: Ninja'd by Ares... again


----------



## Hellblazer (Jul 1, 2014)

@ares 24'd bro


----------



## trance (Jul 1, 2014)

150x200 with a rounded border please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 with a rounded border please?



Here:


----------



## Kanki (Jul 1, 2014)

Could someone make this transparent, please?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Could someone make this transparent, please?



Here:


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2014)

can someone resize and place this hat on Tobirama?


----------



## Rob (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone resize and place this hat on Tobirama?



Like this:


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 1, 2014)

Ares said:


> Like this:


gracias.


----------



## Sieves (Jul 1, 2014)

Revy said:


> can someone resize and place this hat on Tobirama?



i was ninja'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone got 150 x 200 G-Dragon avis? Gifs or Stills, IDC.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 1, 2014)

Is this all right?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

That second one is legit. Got it without rounded borders?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 1, 2014)

If you want dotted borders just ask.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


> If you want dotted borders just ask.



That's perfect, thanks. 24'd but I got you ASAP.


----------



## Nim (Jul 1, 2014)

150x200 pls :3 no special wishes since I don't know what would look great with that stock


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Nim♥ said:


> 150x200 pls :3 no special wishes since I don't know what would look great with that stock



Here:


----------



## Rob (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Here:


----------



## EJ (Jul 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 






 




Set of these please?

Her name is Esperanza Spalding. To whoever does this, you don't have to use these, but sets of her with a bass is what I really wanted.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 1, 2014)

Flow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDK what parameters you wanted but just let me know if you want any edits.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avi: 

http://i.imgur.com/s5PYiaO.png

Sig:







If you want any of the others turned into avis and/or sigs just let me know.


----------



## EJ (Jul 2, 2014)

Could I get the third picture (second sig) done a bit smaller? 

I'll find more for you later on and thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 2, 2014)

Flow said:


> Could I get the third picture (second sig) done a bit smaller?
> 
> I'll find more for you later on and thanks.



I didn't know if you wanted a crop or a resize so I did both:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2014)

150x200 pls, one with dotted border with 2-thick white interior


----------



## Bansai (Jul 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, one with dotted border with 2-thick white interior


​
Like this?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, thanks


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2014)

Resize to a more appropriate size and transparent please?


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2014)

anyone wanna make me an adorable yet simple avy out of this stock?
no borders


----------



## Firo (Jul 2, 2014)

Can someone just round the borders?


----------



## murasex (Jul 2, 2014)

starr said:


> anyone wanna make me an adorable yet simple avy out of this stock?
> no borders


I tried.... D:

​
EDIT;
damn that stock. lol


----------



## santanico (Jul 2, 2014)

omg thank u


----------



## murasex (Jul 2, 2014)

^ You are welcomed.



Red Hood said:


> Can someone just round the borders?





​It's been a long time since I tried these round borders.


----------



## Firo (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 2, 2014)

Could someone resize that to 150X150 and cut frames to try and make it 60 KB?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 2, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Could someone resize that to 150X150 and cut frames to try and make it 60 KB?



Here it is at 380kb. For me to bring it down to 60kb I would need to cut the frames at 50%+ speed.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 2, 2014)

Ares said:


> Here it is at 380kb. For me to bring it down to 60kb I would need to cut the frames at 50%+ speed.



Thanks but can I see how it looks at 60kb? The site I wanna use it on only has 60kb of size for the avy's so I wanna see if it would look decent or if I should just go with a non gif avy


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 2, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Thanks but can I see how it looks at 60kb? The site I wanna use it on only has 60kb of size for the avy's so I wanna see if it would look decent or if I should just go with a non gif avy


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 2, 2014)

Can you make a set preferably a transparency.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2014)

Would somebody be able to edit this picture and add "Ares" under "Marcelle.B" with the exact same font/size and the exact same colour as the one used for both "Hustler" and "Lucky". Also can you space it like the ones that have multiple names under them so my name doesn't overlap the picture below it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Here:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks. 24'd


----------



## Bansai (Jul 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Luckily I was able to cut half the frames out without making the avys look any different from their original stock. It took a bit longer but the movement and quality is as good as in the original stock. 
​


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

Same to you, Gin


----------



## Bansai (Jul 3, 2014)

Don't worry about rep. Cutting frames out of your far too large stocks became part of my daily routine.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2014)

**


----------



## Bonly (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## NW (Jul 3, 2014)

Could someone edit a monicle onto Obito?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2014)

Do you have an image of a monicle?


----------



## NW (Jul 3, 2014)

^

Sorry.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 3, 2014)

Fusion said:


> ^
> 
> Sorry.



I have no clue why or how the colours of the monicle changed, but here:


----------



## NW (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 3, 2014)

Can someone make an avatar out of this?


----------



## Solace (Jul 3, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> Can someone make an avatar out of this?





It's way too big but this is the smallest I could get it:



Which is about 55kB too big still. If someone could remove some frames for him that'd be awesome.


----------



## Nim (Jul 3, 2014)

lorde said:


> It's way too big but this is the smallest I could get it:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is about 55kB too big still. If someone could remove some frames for him that'd be awesome.





I hope it's okay :33


----------



## Impact (Jul 3, 2014)

150x200


----------



## Rob (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Solace (Jul 3, 2014)

150x200?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, you two.


----------



## Impact (Jul 3, 2014)

Appreciate it


----------



## Rob (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Solace (Jul 3, 2014)

perfect! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Rob (Jul 3, 2014)

Yep, yep  

Dat Null


----------



## Vice (Jul 4, 2014)

Spurs 2014 champ avatars? Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

Vice said:


> Spurs 2014 champ avatars? Thanks.



These are the best ones I could find:





And my personal fav:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Here:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks. Still 24'd.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 4, 2014)

Someone mind making this into a sig for me?


----------



## Stelios (Jul 5, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Someone mind making this into a sig for me?






There you go.


----------



## Solace (Jul 5, 2014)

Transparency?


----------



## familyparka (Jul 5, 2014)

lorde said:


> Transparency?



Here you go


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 5, 2014)

GIF avatar of BBC Sherlock [150*200] please.


----------



## familyparka (Jul 5, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> GIF avatar of BBC Sherlock [150*200] please.



Hope you like it.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 6, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Could someone put a thin white border around my sig and avy?  Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 6, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Hope you like it.



thanks.     .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 6, 2014)

Stelios said:


> There you go.



Thank you.

Could I get an avy out of this gif also?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 6, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Could I get an avy out of this gif also?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 6, 2014)

Appreciate it.

+reps


----------



## Arcana (Jul 6, 2014)

150 x 150 please


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Arcana (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks

+rep


----------



## Solace (Jul 6, 2014)

familyparka said:


> Here you go



thanks a bunch, repped


----------



## Roman (Jul 7, 2014)

Could someone resize this to make it 1024kb or less? I intend to use this for my sig so there's no need to make it the size of an avatar or anything. Thanks


----------



## Firo (Jul 7, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Could someone resize this to make it 1024kb or less? I intend to use this for my sig so there's no need to make it the size of an avatar or anything. Thanks





I tried..
Would've made it bigger if I knew how to do it without going over the limit.


----------



## Roman (Jul 7, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> I tried..
> I dont know how to resize it and reduce the size at the same time.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 7, 2014)

150 x 200


----------



## Marcο (Jul 7, 2014)

Morphine said:


> 150 x 200


----------



## Katou (Jul 7, 2014)

gif avy of sakura Chiyo of Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun please 
150x200
dotted border


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> gif avy of sakura Chiyo of Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun please
> 150x200
> dotted border



Here:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2014)

150x200, please


----------



## Marcο (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## NW (Jul 7, 2014)

150x200 avy of this



And resize of this (I want the width to be exactly 480, so whatever goes with that is fine).


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

Fusion said:


> 150x200 avy of this
> 
> 
> 
> And resize of this (I want the width to be exactly 480, so whatever goes with that is fine).


----------



## NW (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks again! 

Edit: Screw this computer, seriously...

I'll rep when my computer isn't being an ass.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2014)

150x190 pls, chopping off the blue at the bottom


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x190 pls, chopping off the blue at the bottom


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2014)

150x200 too, pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 too, pls



Had to cut some frames:


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

150x200 please with dotted borders?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 8, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150x200 please with dotted borders?


----------



## trance (Jul 8, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thanks, mate.


----------



## Roman (Jul 8, 2014)

150x200 w/ line border? Thanks in advance ^.^


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 8, 2014)

Freedan said:


> 150x200 w/ line border? Thanks in advance ^.^



Had to cut frames and reduce the quality to keep it within the limit:


----------



## Roman (Jul 8, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Had to cut frames and reduce the quality to keep it within the limit:



Thank you!!! +reps


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 8, 2014)

150X 200 avatar please


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


> 150X 200 avatar please


----------



## Zeno (Jul 8, 2014)

Senior avatar, whatever border you think looks nice.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

Kil'jaeden said:


> Senior avatar, whatever border you think looks nice.





Black is too hipster.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Zeno (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome. I'll pay you later.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

Can you change to that avi right now? The avi you are currently wearing is intensely distasteful, I find it offensive. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2014)

150x200, same quality pls


----------



## Zooted (Jul 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200, same quality pls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2014)

Way too condensed.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

Where do you find these high res .gifs?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2014)

If it's too much I can settle for a slight decrease in quality


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> If it's too much I can settle for a slight decrease in quality


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2014)

Much obliged. 24'd atm.

If anyone else would like to take a crack at that avatar with the stock's quality, that'd be cool too.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

Well it's either slight quality loss or 2x speed, would you prefer it moving at 2x speed?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2014)

Could I trouble you to see it?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 8, 2014)

'Cause I didn't have a save it looks different than the one you're wearing but here's the new quality reduction/2x speed.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 9, 2014)

150 x 150 pls


----------



## Rob (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Arcana (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Rob


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2014)

150 x 200 with no border please?


----------



## Impact (Jul 9, 2014)

Can someone make  my avatar with rounded borders?


----------



## Rob (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Jul 9, 2014)

Appreciate it.


----------



## Rob (Jul 9, 2014)

Yep, yep


----------



## Rob (Jul 9, 2014)

Hopefully this is good enough,


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Hopefully this is good enough,



Much appreciated. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



So annoying to be 24'd.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Senior avi, no border.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

If someone could cut some frames, that would be great. It's like 1.4mb.


----------



## NW (Jul 9, 2014)

Could I have my set slowed down a tiny bit?


----------



## Bansai (Jul 9, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Could I have my set slowed down a tiny bit?



How much is a bit? 




Edit: Fixed


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Gin said:


> How much is a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's faster.  I thought he wanted the animation to be slowed down not sped up.


----------



## Bansai (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> That's faster.  I thought he wanted the animation to be slowed down not sped up.



Save it and check the frames. They say it's 0 seconds per frame. There's a problem with this stock. Just noticed it myself.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Gin said:


> Save it and check the frames. They say it's 0 seconds per frame. There's a problem with this stock. Just noticed it myself.



Oh what the fuck, that's weird...


----------



## Zeno (Jul 9, 2014)

So there's no way to get all of it?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

It's got way too high of a frame rate unfortunately.


----------



## NW (Jul 9, 2014)

...............

Thanks.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 9, 2014)

Fine. I'll pay you guys when I'm not 24d.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2014)

avy size plz


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

starr said:


> avy size plz


----------



## Zeno (Jul 10, 2014)

senior avi, no border, maximum length if under 200px


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2014)

150x180 pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x180 pls


----------



## Bonly (Jul 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 












Can someone resize the above to 150X225, don't need frames cut from the first gif if possible


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2014)

150 x 200 with no border please?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 10, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> 150 x 200 with no border please?


----------



## Bonly (Jul 10, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thanks but those a bit too big, I need them to be 150X225, not 175X225


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 10, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Thanks but those a bit too big, I need them to be 150X225, not 175X225


----------



## Bonly (Jul 10, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


>



Thank you my good sir


----------



## trance (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Shanks (Jul 10, 2014)

Can someone help make this into a senior avator size? 150 x 200 right? Border is nice, but not needed if it makes it easier.


----------



## Stelios (Jul 10, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Can someone help make this into a senior avator size? 150 x 200 right? Border is nice, but not needed if it makes it easier.



The result is going to be very stretchy from this source...


If you can find a bigger one (dimension wise) it will have a better result than this:


----------



## EJ (Jul 10, 2014)

Can I get sets of the Grimes Genesis video with the girl in pink dreads ion this video?

[YOUTUBE]1FH-q0I1fJY[/YOUTUBE]

Or you can use tumblr or something to get the sets but I prefer video. Type in "Grimes Genesis"


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 10, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Can someone help make this into a senior avator size? 150 x 200 right? Border is nice, but not needed if it makes it easier.



Here you go, the size is too small for 150x200 though, so I had to enlarge it:



Maybe you can find a larger version of the gif.


----------



## Katou (Jul 10, 2014)

Resize to 150x200
Plus White borderline > Black Borderline ( Stacked )

*Spoiler*: _Gawd my soul_


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 10, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Resize to 150x200
> Plus White borderline > Black Borderline ( Stacked )
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Gawd my soul_


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Resize to 150x200
> Plus White borderline > Black Borderline ( Stacked )
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Gawd my soul_



I wasn't sure exactly what you wanted so I made 4, two thick borders and two thin borders:


----------



## Katou (Jul 10, 2014)

Ares said:


> I wasn't sure exactly what you wanted so I made 4, two thick borders and two thin borders:



Thank you both of you 
Edit : Ops was spreading . .then i suddenly 24'd will rep tomorrow Ares


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 10, 2014)

Flow said:


> Can I get sets of the Grimes Genesis video with the girl in pink dreads ion this video?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1FH-q0I1fJY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Or you can use tumblr or something to get the sets but I prefer video. Type in "Grimes Genesis"



Here you are:




*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## santanico (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

starr said:


> Thank you!



No problem. :33

If I could ask, who's the guy on the right and where's he from?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 10, 2014)

Ares said:


> No problem. :33
> 
> If I could ask, who's the guy on the right and where's he from?



That's Adam from Workaholics.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> That's Adam from Workaholics.



Thanks. :33


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2014)

You're welcome :33

Edit: Kai.... is that Baelish?!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 10, 2014)

Could somebody to make this a senior sized avatar? Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2014)

Here you go. 

Hope I got all the important stuff in there.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## EJ (Jul 10, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a way you can make the images move more fluid?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 10, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Here you go, the size is too small for 150x200 though, so I had to enlarge it:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can find a larger version of the gif.



Thanks Bro, +Rep

And will used soon.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Can someone resize the above to 150X200 please


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 10, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonly (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 10, 2014)

Flow said:


> Is there a way you can make the images move more fluid?



Not without increasing the amount of frames and exceeding the filesize. The best I can do is speed it up, but that may or may not give you what you're looking for.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Could someone resize the two above to 150X200 as well please


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 11, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonly (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you my good sir, shall rep when I'm no longer 24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 avatars of Rika Shiguma?


----------



## Solace (Jul 11, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EDIT: obviously I was 39248293 people too fucking slow lol


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 11, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Do you mind telling me where the first one is from?


*EDIT:* .________.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh wow, even I was too slow. 

Guess that's what I get for not using a mouse.


----------



## Solace (Jul 11, 2014)

four people doing the same request

look at that camaraderie


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150 x 200 avatars of Rika Shiguma?




This good?


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> This good?



Yep.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 11, 2014)

150x200
White borders.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2014)

Gif is a bit too big. Can someone cut it down to fit filesize?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Gif is a bit too big. Can someone cut it down to fit filesize?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Gif is a bit too big. Can someone cut it down to fit filesize?






*EDIT:* Ninja'd.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 11, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Gif is a bit too big. Can someone cut it down to fit filesize?




editt even close


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL, I got one hardcore ninja goin' there.


----------



## Solace (Jul 11, 2014)

how did two requests both get three-four people each to do them jesus christ people


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2014)

150x200 avatar


----------



## Firo (Jul 11, 2014)

150 x 200 avatar  with white dotted border.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 11, 2014)

Morphine said:


> 150x200 avatar



Cut half of the frames and reduced the quality a bit:


----------



## Bansai (Jul 11, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> 150 x 200 avatar  with white dotted border.



There you go.


----------



## Firo (Jul 11, 2014)

Gin said:


> There you go.



Thank you.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone got an epic Whitebeard (from one piece) Avatar (senior) on hand or could make me one? I trust most of your creativity to pick good stock. Happy for more than 1 artist to help if you're interested.


----------



## Solace (Jul 11, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Anyone got an epic Whitebeard (from one piece) Avatar (senior) on hand or could make me one? I trust most of your creativity to pick good stock. Happy for more than 1 artist to help if you're interested.



i tried lol


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2014)

Vengeance said:


> Cut half of the frames and reduced the quality a bit:



i am eternally grateful
must spread to rep you tho


----------



## Shanks (Jul 11, 2014)

lorde said:


> i tried lol



I like the second one. Thx mate. I must spread to rep you, so will be a few days, but I will remember.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 11, 2014)

lorde said:


> yay or nay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ty. Repped.
Your set tho.


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2014)

150x200 transparent avatar of the butt shot


----------



## Zooted (Jul 11, 2014)

G said:


> 150x200 transparent avatar of the butt shot





Not sure if this is what you mean


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Bansai (Jul 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Like this?

​


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2014)

Perfect.


----------



## G (Jul 11, 2014)

WellyFish said:


> Not sure if this is what you mean



could be bigger...


----------



## Zooted (Jul 11, 2014)

G said:


> could be bigger...



I could make it bigger but the size wouldn't be 150x200.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

G said:


> could be bigger...



If you give me a minute I'll whip up a transparency for you.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 11, 2014)

G said:


> could be bigger...


----------



## Sieves (Jul 11, 2014)

the amount of ninja-ing in this thread. never change nf general request thread


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 11, 2014)

G said:


> 150x200 transparent avatar of the butt shot


----------



## mootz (Jul 12, 2014)

resized to 150x200 and transparent for avy


transparent and resized to sig form, take the signature out please


----------



## Zooted (Jul 12, 2014)

mootz said:


> resized to 150x200 and transparent for avy
> 
> 
> transparent and resized to sig form, take the signature out please


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Katou (Jul 12, 2014)

is it possible to make this 150x200 without stretching it?


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 12, 2014)

I have to cut it, sorry (1). Or you have to accept, that I can't make it 150 x200. It's 125x200 (2).



You're welcome


----------



## mootz (Jul 12, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


>



this avy didn't work when I tried to upload it

says the png extension doesnt work


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 12, 2014)

mootz said:


> this avy didn't work when I tried to upload it
> 
> says the png extension doesnt work



tinypic converts all images to jpg

when saving, change the .jpg extension to .png and that should solve the problem


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Firo (Jul 12, 2014)

Resize to 150x200 please with a white border. ( Dotted optional)


----------



## Zooted (Jul 12, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> Resize to 150x200 please with a white border. ( Dotted optional)







Tried bunch of dotted borders


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 12, 2014)

Avi and sigs of this please. 
Avi: 150x200


----------



## Rob (Jul 12, 2014)

Not showing up.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have the link here


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> Avi and sigs of this please.
> Avi: 150x200



I only see one image so I don't know what you want with the sig.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes this one. I want a sig as well.


----------



## Firo (Jul 12, 2014)

Nova said:


> Tried bunch of dotted borders



Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 12, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> I have the link here





Ares said:


> I only see one image so I don't know what you want with the sig.



I want the sig senior sized of course!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> I want the sig senior sized of course!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2014)

Is anyone capable of making the frames in this gif look more fluid.

 (Spoilered is the original gif)


*Spoiler*: __ 



https://38.media.tumblr.com/121b6a0722c2812d2c9640ab7c6ebb75/tumblr_n8icm05ODo1r3rdh2o1_500.gif




Also, if you could create 2 flickering versions, one that's Black and White and flickers like his:



And one that flickers like that as well but with it's original colours.

Additionally if you could zoom in and maintain quality, that would be great.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Solace (Jul 13, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> Thank you!!!



apparently the last poster's version crapped out so I made a new sig



y/n


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh thank you!!!

I can't copy/paste the URL?


----------



## Solace (Jul 13, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> I can't copy/paste the URL?



I'm able to


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks! +rep


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 13, 2014)

Transparent set please.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 13, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


> Transparent set please.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

Can I get this 150x200?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Can I get this 150x200?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread


----------



## Ceria (Jul 13, 2014)

Can I get a 150x200 avatar of this? 



Thanks and will rep.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Can I get a 150x200 avatar of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and will rep.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, for doing that so fast!


----------



## Shanks (Jul 13, 2014)

How do you ninja'ed people so fast in under 2mins? 


'

edit: worked it out.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone resize the above to 150X200


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Fuck....2 secs late.


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 14, 2014)

Go an avive request if anyone doesn't mind.



I'd like one of the girl with black hair on the right with a border color too match the hair. Size 125x125 and  if possible please remove the text too. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bonly (Jul 14, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Fuck....2 secs late.



Thank you my good sirs


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2014)

lemme get some Duo Maxwell  avatars and/or his gundam deathsyche :33


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

starr said:


> lemme get some Duo Maxwell  avatars and/or his gundam deathsyche :33



Not sure if these are what you want, cuz I don't know gundam.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone interested in making a Stark ava, 175x250, border like you wish but with a Tiara?

I want to go full Princess.


----------



## santanico (Jul 14, 2014)

you don't? what a shame 

thx!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

starr said:


> lemme get some Duo Maxwell  avatars and/or his gundam deathsyche :33


----------



## Impact (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone can make my current ava with rounded borders?


----------



## Marcο (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn that was fast, thanks parrot


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 14, 2014)

150x200


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200


----------



## Rob (Jul 14, 2014)

@Dullahan

I couldn't take the words out... so I just kept them out....


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 14, 2014)

180 post get. said:


> @Dullahan
> 
> I couldn't take the words out... so I just kept them out....



That's fine, looks pretty good eitherway. Could you add a dark blue border so that it matches the hair?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Dullahan said:


> That's fine, looks pretty good eitherway. Could you add a dark blue border so that it matches the hair?



Looks like Rob is a little busy, so I guess I can help out with that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

Much obliged.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 14, 2014)

Can someone resize that to 150X225


----------



## Rob (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize that to 150X225





Got ninjaed huh?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 14, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize that to 150X225





*EDIT:* Ninja'd, as expected.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 14, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Got ninjaed huh?





Kai Jr. said:


> *EDIT:* Ninja'd, as expected.



Thank you my good sirs, i'll rep when no longer 24'd


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone have any of the following: 
- a SasuSaku set
- Sakura Haruno set
- Sasuke Uchiha set

I want a new set but I don't feel like requesting in a shop. Will rep + credit. Thanks!

Note: I don't want all three. I meant I'd be happy with a set with any of those characters/pairing.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 14, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Anyone have any of the following:
> - a SasuSaku set
> - Sakura Haruno set
> - Sasuke Uchiha set
> ...



How's this?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Anyone have any of the following:
> - a SasuSaku set
> - Sakura Haruno set
> - Sasuke Uchiha set
> ...



No time to do set, but made this just now if you're interested:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 14, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> Anyone have any of the following:
> - a SasuSaku set
> - Sakura Haruno set
> - Sasuke Uchiha set
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

much   love


----------



## Arcana (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls





edit: and I though I was fast this time


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

alas all three of those are unusable on account of being too large


----------



## Shanks (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> alas all three of those are unusable on account of being too large



Yeah, I just notice it. Had to delete a bunch of frames:



edit: you already rep'ped me today. So can't rep again. Mind paying *Ares *instead?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> alas all three of those are unusable on account of being too large



I had edit mine. Had to reduce the quality and remove half the frames.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

could you cut out some frames in the beginning so it isn't sped up?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2014)

'preciate it, Ares, but I'm not diggin' the glitchy effect :sweat

btw reps when I'm not 24'd


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 'preciate it, Ares, but I'm not diggin' the glitchy effect :sweat
> 
> btw reps when I'm not 24'd



For whatever reason my laptop is lagging hardcore so I didn't even see that. 

Here you go:


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 14, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

I know I'm being difficult, but is there any way to get the quality higher on that? 

if you wanna give up on me it's cool; I won't cry


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I know I'm being difficult, but is there any way to get the quality higher on that?
> 
> if you wanna give up on me it's cool; I won't cry



Well there'd be very limited frames or it would be sped up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

let's try less frames


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 avatars of Akainu from One Piece?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> let's try less frames



Hooooooooooow 'bout dis:



This lag is relentless.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Golden


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

aight homes


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150 x 200 avatars of Akainu from One Piece?



Only because you're a bud and everyone is ignoring your post:


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

can i have a dotted border on these.

*Spoiler*: __ 








will rep twice.

edit:

this as well.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> can i have a dotted border on these.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I have no clue how to added one to a gif but here:


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> can i have a dotted border on these.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> .



If you want a transparency you could request it in my shop which is linked in my sig. :33


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Done.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2014)

Edit:

Nvm... got snailed badly.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Done.



Yaaay, I plan to do all of my requests tomorrow. Was busy catching up on my manga so I haven't gotten around to 'em, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Katou (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Resize please_ 




*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 




150x200 
Focusing on Girl please
Plus Dotted Border




*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Dotted Border


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 15, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Looks like Rob is a little busy, so I guess I can help out with that.



Excellent! Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Resize please_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Had to delete some frames on the sig_


----------



## Solace (Jul 15, 2014)

probably a long shot but is there ANY way to get the hand out of the lower right corner


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2014)

Can someone help quickly resize to senior avatar? I don't have photoshop on this laptop.


----------



## Bansai (Jul 15, 2014)

Admiral Aokiji said:


> Can someone help quickly resize to senior avatar? I don't have photoshop on this laptop.



Having to resize this wonderful avy was painful. 

​


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2014)

Gin said:


> Having to resize this wonderful avy was painful.
> 
> ​



Much appreciated. Will rep  when 24hrs finish soon.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jul 15, 2014)

An avatar without any text. possible?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> An avatar without any text. possible?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2014)

150x200 please


----------



## Bansai (Jul 15, 2014)

Morphine said:


> 150x200 please



Had to cut out more than half of the frames. I tried to slow it down as well, but it looks pretty bad then. I can show you if you like, though.
​


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks; 24'd.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Nice Avatar! It's being re-sized already, but I was just thinking about cool would it be with a white border like below?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2014)

Indeed that does look cool. Thanks.


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 








150 x 200 and a dotted border for each please?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stock not appearing, mate.


edit: found away to access it now:



You owe me $5.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*EDIT:* Ninja'd.


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks. Will rep both of you. 

Well, will rep Kai Jr. later since I just repped him not too long ago. .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> 150x200 pls



here:


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

150x200 pls

if needed for quality and speed, cut frames in the beginning


----------



## Bansai (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls
> 
> if needed for quality and speed, cut frames in the beginning



Don't worry. Didn't have to cut out any frames. 

​


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 16, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls
> 
> if needed for quality and speed, cut frames in the beginning


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Gotta spread for you, Ares.


----------



## Impact (Jul 16, 2014)

Add rounded borders to this pls


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Impact (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks 180 post get


----------



## Bonly (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Can someone resize these to 150X200 please


----------



## Shanks (Jul 16, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanks (Jul 16, 2014)

Updated the last one to the below, which I think looks a little better:


----------



## Bonly (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you my good sir


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

150x200 pls, no resizing or nothin


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, no resizing or nothin



Can really do the bird though...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls, no resizing or nothin



Hopefully you only wanted the dude:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys; gotta spread


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 17, 2014)

Avatar pls.


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Louis Cyphre (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks m8.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 17, 2014)

Can I request some Sailor Moon please? :33


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 17, 2014)

​


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Can I request some Sailor Moon please? :33



G'day mate,

The guys here have some pretty good saliormoon avatars. If you like go there and take some:




Astral said:


> ​





murasex said:


> more giveaways at ​


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2014)

trans this gif plz?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 17, 2014)

starr said:


> trans this gif plz?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2014)

Good job man. I don't know how to do it, but attempted anyway and turned out pretty bad, hence deleted posts.


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2014)

thanks guys                      .


----------



## Bonly (Jul 18, 2014)

Can someone resize that to 150X200 please


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 18, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize that to 150X200 please


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 18, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Can someone resize that to 150X200 please


----------



## Bonly (Jul 18, 2014)

Yorie said:


>




Thank you my good sir


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 18, 2014)

1500x200 ava 
senior size sig


----------



## Evolution (Jul 18, 2014)

Can someone resize this to 150x200?

And this to fit the Senior size sig?


Will pay with rep.
Thank you.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 18, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------



## Bansai (Jul 18, 2014)

@ Evo



​

Tell me if you want the signature to be smaller. This is the allowed maximum size for senior member signatures.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

150x200 pls, with ever so slightly sharpened quality if possible.


----------



## Bansai (Jul 18, 2014)

@ Dannii
Since you don't look like Vegeta's dupe, I'm pretty sure you meant 150x200, not 1500x200. Maybe that just comes from spelling your name with a double i


​
Edit:

@ Stunna

​
Do you want me to sharpen it more? Also the stock lost quality because I had to enlarge it. There is nothing that can be done about it. Sorry. :/


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

It's cool, thanks.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 18, 2014)

Gin said:


> @ Evo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, they're good the way they are.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 18, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 1500x200 ava
> senior size sig



Gin already got you but I made a few more this morning so I'll post them anyway~


​


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 18, 2014)

Gin said:


> @ Dannii
> Since you don't look like Vegeta's dupe, I'm pretty sure you meant 150x200, not 1500x200. Maybe that just comes from spelling your name with a double i
> 
> 
> ...



thank you homie


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 18, 2014)

150x200 avi 
senior sig sized


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> 150x200 avi
> senior sig sized


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

could you shrink it for better quality pls :33


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> could you shrink it for better quality pls :33



Like this: ?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks; 24'd :byakuya


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 18, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> Could someone make this transparent?




*Spoiler*: __ 









What is this from, by the way?


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 18, 2014)

Kai Jr. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate it.

The character is Shun from Shinsekai Yori.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone got several avis of Chihiro from Spirited Away?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## sworder (Jul 19, 2014)

had to delete a few frames from the second one


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks; 24'd. :33


----------



## trance (Jul 19, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 avatars of Death from Supernatural?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 19, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150 x 200 avatars of Death from Supernatural?



All I could really find:


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2014)

150x200 pls

Actually, if I could get this instead (only Aang in the shot)


----------



## Rob (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Aphelion (Jul 19, 2014)

Ares said:


> Anyone got several avis of Chihiro from Spirited Away?


----------



## Zeno (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm looking for an Aku gif avatar with just him staring with his flaming eyebrows.


----------



## Solace (Jul 20, 2014)

Char said:


> I'm looking for an Aku gif avatar with just him staring with his flaming eyebrows.


----------



## Zeno (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry, I should've been a little more specific. I'd like him to be staring at you like in the first image, bit I want it to at least get as much of his head as in the second image. Preferred senior size as well.

I'll still rep you.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 20, 2014)

Char said:


> Sorry, I should've been a little more specific. I'd like him to be staring at you like in the first image, bit I want it to at least get as much of his head as in the second image. Preferred senior size as well.
> 
> I'll still rep you.



These two are legit all I could find. The first one is probably what you were looking for but I figured I'd do the second one anyway.




Thanks. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 20, 2014)

150 x 200, White boarder please

Face, hat & body counting money, please?


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 20, 2014)

Sabo said:


> 150 x 200, White boarder please
> 
> Face, hat & body counting money, please?



Like this?


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 21, 2014)

Could some resize this so the height is 300px while keeping the same ratio. Also can you put some nice text saying Shirosenpai somewhere on the sig so it looks fancy/nice(I would do it myself but I dunno how to make the text fit/look nice on this)


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2014)

avy resize plz

just the guy on the right






+reps


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

starr said:


> avy resize plz
> 
> just the guy on the right
> 
> ...







Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2014)

gotta spread, many thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2014)

^

same; much love


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 21, 2014)

150x200 avatar with rounded borders


----------



## trance (Jul 21, 2014)

150 x 200 with dotted borders as much of Jack and his sword as possible please.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

MegaultraHay said:


> 150x200 avatar with rounded borders







Stαrkiller said:


> 150 x 200 with dotted borders as much of Jack and his sword as possible please.



If someone could toss a dotted border on this:


----------



## trance (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> If someone could toss some dotted borders on the one he wants, that would be great:



This one will do.


----------



## NW (Jul 21, 2014)

Eren Jaeger (Shingeki no Kyojin) avatars?


----------



## Rob (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## NW (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 21, 2014)

pretty girl gif avatars,please


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> pretty girl gif avatars,please





Anyone specifically if these don't fit your needs?


----------



## ℛei (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> Anyone specifically if these don't fit your needs?



noone specifically,just pretty girls 

those are awesome,thank you ~


----------



## Vasco (Jul 21, 2014)

avatar please


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Yamazaki! said:


> avatar please


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2014)

ℛei said:


> pretty girl gif avatars,please



Made a few for the FC, but since there's a request, I might as well post here if you're interest.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jul 21, 2014)

SasuSaku set please?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> SasuSaku set please?



How's this?


----------



## Bonly (Jul 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Can someone resize to 150X200 please


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Bonly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonly (Jul 21, 2014)

Sabo said:


>




Thank you my good sirs


----------



## Rob (Jul 21, 2014)

No problem man.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 22, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Made a few for the FC, but since there's a request, I might as well post here if you're interest.




thank you :33


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

150x200 pls; if there's a way to fade at the end of the loop so that Aang isn't just standing there, that'd be neat


----------



## Marcο (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls; if there's a way to fade at the end of the loop so that Aang isn't just standing there, that'd be neat


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 22, 2014)

BBC Sherlock & Arya Stark (GOT) gif (150*200) avatar please.


----------



## trance (Jul 22, 2014)

Any 150 x 200 avatars of Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> BBC Sherlock & Arya Stark (GOT) gif (150*200) avatar please.









Stαrkiller said:


> Any 150 x 200 avatars of Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan?


----------



## G (Jul 22, 2014)

150x200 of


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2014)

G said:


> 150x200 of





'Cause I saw your first post and made them here:


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks Ares.



> You must spread some reputation before giving it to Ares again.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2014)

Thorin said:


> Female Thor; 150x150 please


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2014)

Can I have a boss Raiden 150x200 avy? Preferably with some lightningz?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 22, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Can I have a boss Raiden 150x200 avy? Preferably with some lightningz?




Is this the right person? I can make a few more if it's correct.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh sorry I meant Mortal Kombat raiden. Will rep anyway!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Can I have a boss Raiden 150x200 avy? Preferably with some lightningz?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 22, 2014)

Raiden said:


> Oh sorry I meant Mortal Kombat raiden. Will rep anyway!



How's these?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2014)

Any time man. :33


----------



## Evolution (Jul 23, 2014)

Can someone make me a set out of this?

Since I'm out of ideas, I'll leave you guys do what you want with it. Make it transparent, give it all kinds of borders, animate it, play with the effects as much as you like, just make sure it looks epic in the end.
Senior size BTW.

Will pay every attempt with rep.
Thank you.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

EVO said:


> Can someone make me a set out of this?
> 
> Since I'm out of ideas, I'll leave you guys do what you want with it. Make it transparent, give it all kinds of borders, animate it, play with the effects as much as you like, just make sure it looks epic in the end.
> Senior size BTW.
> ...



Here's the basic. Let's see if I can make some thing better in abit.


Let me see if I can make some different versions.






Here's a different version.






even hotter, no border:


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2014)

Why not make the final version before posting it?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

Ares said:


> Why not make the final version before posting it?



Cuz there ain't going to be a final version. I'm going to use this as a test subject and make 10 different versions and post it up as I go. 

2 versions so far.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 23, 2014)

senior sized sig pls



and the big senior avi of the pic too pls


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized sig pls
> 
> 
> 
> and the big senior avi of the pic too pls


----------



## Evolution (Jul 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sabo said:


> Here's the basic. Let's see if I can make some thing better in abit.
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can make some different versions.
> ...





Good start. I must say, about the borders, I usually prefer very thin ones, be them dotted or straight.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> senior sized sig pls
> 
> 
> 
> and the big senior avi of the pic too pls


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

Sabo said:


>



Opps forgot the sign.



Got ninjas by Ares on the sig I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Opps forgot the sign.
> 
> 
> 
> Got ninjas by Ares on the sig I guess.



thank you all!


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

EVO said:


> Good start. I must say, about the borders, I usually prefer very thin ones, be them dotted or straight.



Who is this guy BTW? I personally think that we should use different stock for the avatar to make it look more appealing. Mind getting some different stock to make different avatars?

Like this?





I personally like the version below the most.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 23, 2014)

He's Ichigo Kurosaki.
Hmm, finding something to go with that image is kinda hard, but I hope these are good enough.



*Spoiler*: __ 








I kinda like the first set from your last post more.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2014)

avy no borders


just the guy plz, his whole body


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

starr said:


> avy no borders
> 
> 
> just the guy plz, his whole body


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2014)

starr said:


> avy no borders
> 
> 
> just the guy plz, his whole body


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 23, 2014)

starr said:


> avy no borders
> 
> 
> just the guy plz, his whole body





Edit:


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

EVO said:


> He's Ichigo Kurosaki.
> Hmm, finding something to go with that image is kinda hard, but I hope these are good enough.
> 
> 
> ...




3rd stock doesn't seem to fit with the theme of the original one.

Since you like the 1st set, I've made the avatars from the 2 stock into a similar theme. Hope you like it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

150x200 pls

no resizing--only cropping


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls
> 
> no resizing--only cropping


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls



Had to delete some frame to get the right size


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2014)

you guys are awesome


----------



## Evolution (Jul 24, 2014)

Sabo said:


> 3rd stock doesn't seem to fit with the theme of the original one.
> 
> Since you like the 1st set, I've made the avatars from the 2 stock into a similar theme. Hope you like it.


Thank you, they're awesome.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 24, 2014)

150x200 avy;  

note; only the closeup part, make a looping backward forward version

150x200 avy;  


general request, griffith or guts manga avatars 150x200


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 24, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200 avy;
> 
> note; only the closeup part, make a looping backward forward version
> 
> ...



I couldn't find any decent manga stocks for the Griffith guy but I made some for the other one. I'll let someone else do the first gif too, I'm not so good with removing frames. Sorry!

​


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 24, 2014)

much appreciated


----------



## Undead (Jul 24, 2014)

Any Deidara avatars 150px ? 200px size?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Paragon said:


> Any Deidara avatars 150px ? 200px size?


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2014)

Edit: lelSamePic


----------



## Undead (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks guys, repped.

(Rob, gotta spread to rep you. Will do asap.)


----------



## Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

Senior size avatar with dotted borders?


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2014)

No dotted borders


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> No dotted borders



I can help in 90 mins once I get to work if no one else does it yet.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

150x200 pls


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> 150x200 pls


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2014)

Slightly compressed. I can fix that if it bothers you. 



Edit: Dat .000248 second Ninja.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks; gotta spread.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Senior size avatar with dotted borders?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200 avy;
> 
> note; only the closeup part, make a looping backward forward version



Like this?






Paragon said:


> Any Deidara avatars 150px ? 200px size?



Here's more if you're still interested. Can Add borders, etc.


----------



## Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

Can you add the borders outside the avatar.

Kinda like this.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 24, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can you add the borders outside the avatar.
> 
> Kinda like this.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Can you add the borders outside the avatar.
> 
> Kinda like this.





Edit: Got snailed


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh, and can I get some Heisenberg gif avatars please.


Too lazy to make them myself.


----------



## Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

Repping both, thx guys.

Edit: 24'd will get Sabo after am not.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Oh, and can I get some Heisenberg gif avatars please.
> 
> 
> Too lazy to make them myself.



Not sure if correct?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Oh, and can I get some Heisenberg gif avatars please.
> 
> 
> Too lazy to make them myself.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks, gotta spread.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Thanks, gotta spread.



Just my opinion, but you should really use the second one.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

Ares said:


> Just my opinion, but you should really use the second one.



Looks pretty cool with a dotted border also.


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2014)

can someone make an avy outta dis?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 24, 2014)

starr said:


> can someone make an avy outta dis?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2014)

starr said:


> can someone make an avy outta dis?



Computer is lag like no tomorrow. Rezie and add white border also.

I bet Ares already ninja'ed.



*edit: ROFL.*


----------



## santanico (Jul 24, 2014)

amazing 

I owe both of u rep


----------



## Shanks (Jul 25, 2014)

Requesting random .gifs 400 x 250, size don't matter. You'll understand why I request this as soon as you post. Need as much as possible.

*Ideas:*


Epic One Piece
Epic Naruto
Pretty girls
Happy people
Awesome theme

All help will be much appreciated and will rep anyone that post.


----------



## Arcana (Jul 25, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Requesting random .gifs 400 x 250, size don't matter. You'll understand why I request this as soon as you post. Need as much as possible.
> 
> *Ideas:*
> 
> ...



How about these

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Jul 25, 2014)

Arcana said:


> How about these
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thx. Still need more.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 25, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Thx. Still need more.



About how many more will you need?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 25, 2014)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> About how many more will you need?



Tones. I'll probably make 100 next week to use for repping.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 25, 2014)

Can I get transparency of this gif?
[sp][/sp]

and senior size avys of these plz?
[sp]


[/sp]


----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2014)

Sets of Michiko to hatchin please. Can't find stock on tumblr since I'm not on home comp


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

Aladdin said:


> Can I get transparency of this gif?
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> and senior size avys of these plz?
> ...



Don't know how to do gif transparencies but here are the others:


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

Talia said:


> Sets of Michiko to hatchin please. Can't find stock on tumblr since I'm not on home comp



Avi: 

Sig: 

Lemme know if you want something else.


----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2014)

Those look great. 

Is there any with her in action?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

Talia said:


> Those look great.
> 
> Is there any with her in action?



What kind of action? 

Like combat or sexy stuff.


----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2014)

I was talking about combat dude


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

Talia said:


> I was talking about combat dude









I can turn any of them into avis if you want as well.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

150x200 avy;  

note; the last part with the red thing, make a looping version too if possible. no effects no borders


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200 avy;
> 
> note; the last part with the red thing, make a looping version too if possible. no effects no borders



Can't tell if this is what you wanted:


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

Ares said:


> Can't tell if this is what you wanted:



that's the one, great! 

i hope i'm not asking for too much but, could you make a version where the eyes open and close in a loop?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> that's the one, great! could you make a looping version or would that be over the size limit?



Can you explain?

That is looping.


----------



## Bansai (Jul 25, 2014)

I think he meant this.

​
(This is just an example, the file size is too big to actually wear it)

If you have a 175x250 avy privilege, there'd only be a few frames that would have to be cut out to make it fit. If you have a 150x200 avy privilege though, I'm afraid there would be so many frames that would have to be cut out that the movement would be all but fluid.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

yes gin, that is exactly the kind of loop that i meant. wasn't sure exactly how to put it up :/

and could you make it only the eyes opening and closing, without the turning part? thanks in advance


----------



## BiNexus (Jul 25, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> 150x200 avy;
> 
> note; the last part with the red thing, make a looping version too if possible. no effects no borders



Here you are:


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

you guys are golden! i appreciate it a lot and sorry for wasting your time

ps; ares i need to spread before repping you again :/


----------



## Shanks (Jul 25, 2014)

Glade it's sorted after 5 people's attempts.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 25, 2014)

shopping is hard


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2014)

Can I have a 150 x 200 avi of this with dotted borders?


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Jul 25, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Can I have a 150 x 200 avi of this with dotted borders?


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2014)

Appreciated. 

24'd. I gotta wait. e


----------



## Arcana (Jul 26, 2014)

150x150 with dotted borders pls

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rob (Jul 26, 2014)

>Learns how to do dotted borders on normal pictures
>Everyone requests dotted borders on gifs 
>


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 26, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> >Learns how to do dotted borders on normal pictures
> >Everyone requests dotted borders on gifs
> >



I know the feels...


----------



## Rob (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll hold your feels if you hold mine


----------



## Imagine (Jul 26, 2014)

Arcana said:


> 150x150 with dotted borders pls
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Arcana (Jul 26, 2014)

Imagine said:


>


Thanks Imagine


----------



## EJ (Jul 26, 2014)

Ares said:


> I can turn any of them into avis if you want as well.





yeeess please. an avatar from an unrelated gif


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 26, 2014)

Talia said:


> yeeess please. an avatar from an unrelated gif



Eh, those were the only combat-related gifs, do you mind if the avi is something non-combat related? :33


----------



## EJ (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, I don't mind. I'm going to keep coming here for more from the same show haha.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 26, 2014)

Talia said:


> Yeah, I don't mind. I'm going to keep coming here for more from the same show haha.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 26, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> >Learns how to do dotted borders on normal pictures
> >Everyone requests dotted borders on gifs
> >





Ares said:


> I know the feels...





Roƅ said:


> I'll hold your feels if you hold mine



>learned photoshop and. Learned all requests.
> 2/3 requests comes in while I sleep
> 

Can someone hold my feels too?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2014)

Could somebody make this sig size for me?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 26, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Could somebody make this sig size for me?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 26, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Could somebody make this sig size for me?


----------



## Impact (Jul 26, 2014)

Add dotted borders pls.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 26, 2014)

Sabo said:


>



Really liked this one. Appreciate it man.



Found a pretty nice pic that I could use for an avy. If anyone wants to, could they make a 150x200 sized avy with solid black border?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jul 26, 2014)

Can someone make a senior set please.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 26, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

